# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) – اليوم الثلاثاء 4 فبراير 2014

## زول هناك

*


*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يستهل حملة الدفاع عن لقبه بمواجهة الاهلي عطبرة بنكهة افريقية

مساء اليوم على ملعب استاد الخرطوم 
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 يستهل المريخ في الساعة الثامنة من ماء اليوم علي ملعب استاد الخرطوم حملة الدافع عن لقبه حينما يستضيف الاهلي عطبرة ضمن مواجهات الاسبوع الاول من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز لنسخته التاسعة عشر و كان المريخ قد اختتم اعداده لمواجهة اليوم بمران قوي شارك فيه اللاعبين المختارين للمهمة بقيادة هيثم مصطفي و تراوري و راجي عبد العاطي و يجدر ذكره بان مدرب المريخ ركز ايضا على طرقة اللعب التي سيلعب بها مباراة اليوم وهي طريقة دفاعية بحتة تعتمد على مهاجم وحيد في الهجوم و هو اللاعب تراوري مدعوما باثنين من نجوم الوسط في حالة امتلاك الكرة و يتوقع ان يلعب المريخ في مباراة اليوم بتوليفة تضم كل من اكرم الهادي سليم في حراسة المرمي , امير كمال , على جعفر , الطاهر الحاج و غاندي في الدفاع بينما يلعب في الوسط بخمسة لاعبين و هم هيثم مصطفي و راجي عبد العاطي , رمضان عجب باسيرو و باسكال فيما يدفع بلاعب وحيد في الهجوم وهو اللاعب تراوري .

*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يؤدي مرانه الاخير وكروجر يستبعد وليفيه.. ضفر وبلة


ادى المريخ مرانه الاخير لمباراة الاهلي عطبرة صباح اليوم بملعب اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم ، وعقب المران قام الجهاز الفني باختيار 18 لاعبا لمباراة الفريق مع الاهلي عطبرة فى  افتتاح مباريات الدوري الممتاز مساء الثلاثاء باستاد الخرطوم واللاعبين هم اكرم الهادي , ايهاب زغبير , مالك اسحاق , غاندي , الطاهر الحاج , علي جعفر , امير كمال ,  باسيرو , باسكال , سعيد السعودي , علاء الدين يوسف , رمضان عجب , راجي عبدالعاطي , شيميليس , هيثم مصطفي , فيصل موسي , احمد الباشا , تراوري .

*

----------


## زول هناك

*طاقم تحكيم اريتري لمباراة المريخ وكمبالا


اختار الاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) طاقم تحكيم اريتري لمباراة المريخ وكمبالا سيتي الاوغندي في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي لدوري ابطال افريقيا، بقيادة حكم الوسط والطاقم مكوّن من ليوسيد قبرا ميشيل حكم وسط وامانويل كيفلاي ومحمد بخيت مساعدين ويمين قمر الدين حكماً رابعاً ويراقب المباراة الليبي محمد قريندة وسبق للحكم أن أدار مباراة السودان ورواندا في بطولة سيكافا ومباراة السودان وبورندي في تصفيات أمم أفريقيا للمحليين وايضاً أدار مباراة الخرطوم الوطني والنصر الليبي في الكونفدرالية

*

----------


## زول هناك

*قطار الممتاز ينطلق بثلاث مواجهات اليوم

يترقب الوسط الرياضي اليوم الثلاثاء انطلاقة دوري سوداني الممتاز، في نسخته الـ(19)، بثلاث مباريات، حيث يبدأ المريخ حملة دفاعه عن اللقب باستضافة الأهلي عطبرة على ملعب استاد الخرطوم في مباراة تحمل طابع التنافس الأفريقي، وتعتبر خير اعداد للفريقين قبل مواجهة كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي، وكارا بطل الكنغو الديمقراطية في ذهاب تمهيدي دوري ابطال افريقيا للمريخ وتمهيدي الكونفدرالية للأهلي عطبرة، فيما يشهد استاد الفاشر، لقاء مريخ الفاشر والرابطة كوستي، ويحل النيل الحصاحيصا ضيفاً على الأمل عطبرة.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*اتحاد الكرة بمدنى يقول (الهلال سيلعب باستاد الجزيرة

قطع معتصم عبد السلام سكرتير اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بمدينة ودمدني بجاهزية اتحاده لتنظيم اول واصعب مباراة في استاد ودمدني عندما يستضيف الاتحاد مدني الهلال في الجولة الاولي من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبينا ان الاستاد جاهز من كل النواحي لاستقبال المباراة وحدد اتحاد كرة القدم بمدني فئات الدخول لمباراة الهلال والرمان 10 و30 و50 مشيرا الي ان الاجتماع التقليدي سينعقد يوم غد الثلاثاء
*

----------


## زول هناك

*وفد الإتحاد السودانى يجتمع ببلاتر ورئيس فيفا يثمن مبادرة رئيس الجمهورية بزيارة جوبا


في إجتماع تأريخي على هامش ختام الشأن
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
في إجتماع تأريخي علي هامش ختام بطولة الأمم الإفريقية للاعبين المحلين (شأن) إلتقى وفد الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم برئاسة الدكتور معتصم جعفر سر الختم رئيس الإتحاد والمحامي مجدي شمس الدين السكرتير العام للإتحاد و الأستاذ أسامة عطا المنان حسن أمين مال الإتحاد رئيس الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم السويسري المستر جوزيف سيب بلاتر وبحضور السيد عيسى حياتو رئيس الإتحاد الإفريقى لكرة القدم (كاف) والسيد جوروم فالكر سكرتير الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم و تناول الإجتماع عدة محاور تتعلق بالمشروعات التنموية والإصلاحات القانونية التي تتواءم مع النظام الأساسى للإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم والسياسات الجديدة للإتحاد الدولي التي تدعم الشراكات والتنسيق مع المنظمات الدولية التى تعمل في الصحة والسلام. المستر جوزيف بلاتر رئيس الإتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم ثمن زيارة المشير عمر حسن أحمد البشير رئيس الجمهورية لدولة جنوب السودان والتي وجدت صدى طيباً في وسط المجتمع الدولي خاصة المنظمات الدولية الأهلية حيث كانت دولة جنوب السودان فى أشد الحاجة لمثل هذه الزيارة من الرئيس السوداني في ذلك الوقت والتي تدعو وتعمل من أجل الإنسانية والسلام والإستقرار. من جهته تناول السيد عيسى حياتو رئيس الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) مشاركة أندية إتحاد دولة جنوب السودان في منافسات 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يقيم حفل غداء على شرف بعثتي اطلع برة والملكية








قام رئيس قطاع الاستثمار بنادي المريخ الاستاذ محمد الريح سنهوري حفل غداء فاخر بفندق السلام روتانا علي شرف بعثي فريقي الملكية واطلع برة المتوجدين فى الخرطوم وقد شرف الحفل الاستاذ بله يوسف وزير الشباب والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم , الاستاذ قابريال الملحق الاعلامي والمتحدث الرسمي بسفارة دولة جنوب السودان والاستاذ طارق عطا نائب الامين العام للاتحاد السوداني , اضافة الى مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ برئاسة الاستاذ جمال الوالي والاستاذ عثمان ادروب امين المال والاستاذ متوكل احمد على نائب الامين العام والاستاذ حاتم عبد الغفار نائب امين المال والعقيد صديق علي صالح نائب رئيس قطاع الاستثمار والمهندس عبدالقادر همد رئيس قطاع المنشاءات بنادي المريخ وبعض الاقطاب والرموز و عدد من الاعلاميين .

*

----------


## زول هناك

*رئيس المريخ : واجبنا يحتم علينا تكريم بعثة اطلع بره وهو امر ليس بالغريب

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
أكد الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ أن النادي الأحمر دائماً سباق في المبادرات مبيناً أن أمر استضافته وتكريمه لبعثتي أطلع برة والملكية جوبا أمر عادي وليس غريباً على نادي المريخ وتحدث الوالي من خلال الحفل الذي أقامه المريخ ظهر اليوم على شرف بعثتي الملكية واطلع برة وقال إن المريخ ظل على الدوام يقدم العديد من المبادرات بمختلف الطرق وفي كافة المجالات , مشيرا الى ان نادي المريخ اكثر من مجرد فريق رياضي فحسب فهو نادي شامل يقوم بكل الادوار السياسية والاجتماعية والرياضية وكل ما يخدم المجتمع ويخدم السودان , وان المريخ دوما ما يلعب دور الدبلوماسية الشعبية التى من شانتها تحقيق المكاسب , واوضح الوالي ان استضافة فريقي الملكية واطلع برة واجب علينا في المريخ , وان نمد يد المساعدة لاشقائنا في دولة جنوب السودان في اول مشاركة لهم فى البطولات الافريقية

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الوزير بلة يوسف: المريخ يقدم السودان للعالم بشكل جيد

الزاوية
اشاد الاستاذ بله يوسف وزير الشباب والرياضية بولاية الخرطوم بمبادرة نادي المريخ ورئيسه الاستاذ جمال الوالي  بالتكفل باقامة بعثي المريخ واطلع برة  وعلى الدعوة الكريمة من الاستاذ حمد الريح لحفل الغداء على شرف البعثة الرياضية لدولة جنوب السودان وقال: المريخ عودنا دوما على تقديم  نموذج  رائع عن السودان بتقديمه لمبادرات رائعة  تقدم السودان الى العالم بشكل جيد، والهدف الرياضي بدعم فريقي المكلية واطلع برة حقق العديد من المكاسب بين شعبي دولتي السودان وجنوب السودان.
واشاد الوزير باتحاد الكرة على  تقديمه المساعدة  باستضافة اندية  جنوب السودان واستمرار التعاون الرياضي بين السودان وجنوب السودان مؤكدا بانهم فى وزارة الشباب والرياضية يهتمون بتعميق اواصل الروابط مع دولة  جنوب السودان  وان تصبح الرياضة السبب الاول والرئيسي لافضل علاقات بين  الدولتين.

*

----------


## شرقاوي

*مساء جميل الحبيب زول هنالك

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الإتحاد العام يكمل ترتيباته لإنطلاقة النسخة التاسعة عشر لدوري سودانى الممتاز


أكمل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم كافة ترتيباته واستعداداته لانطلاقة مسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم في نسخته الجديدة التي تحمل الرقم (19) اليوم بثلاثة مواجهات حيث يستضيف المريخ حامل اللقب مساءاً باستاد الخرطوم الاهلي عطبرة فيما يحل الرابطة كوستي العائد للممتاز هذا الموسم ضيفا علي مريخ الفاشر عصراً بالفاشر ويلعب النيل الحصاحيصا امام الامل مساءاً باستاد عطبرة علي ان تستكمل مباريات الجولة الاولي للممتاز غدا باربعة مواجهات الهلال والاتحاد بمدني ، الهلال الفاشر الوافد الجديد والخرطوم الوطني بالفاشر ، الاهلي الخرطوم والاهلي شندي بالخرطوم ، الهلال كادوقلي والنسور الامدرماني بكادوقلي. وكان اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني اكمل كافة ترتيباته بالتنسيق مع اتحاداته الولائية علي اعلان ضربة البداية لمسابقة دوري سوداني الممتاز في العام 2014 اليوم بعد ان تسلمت الاتحادات واندية الممتاز اللائحة التنظيمية الجديدة للمسابقة وكل مايتعلق بالمسابقة.

ومن جانبه اكد الاستاذ المحامي مجدي شمس الدين السكرتير العام للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم علي ان اتحاده اكمل كل الترتيبات المتعلقة بانطلاق دوري سوداني الممتاز في الموسم ا لجديد والذي يتطلع فيه الاتحاد في ان يكون موسم استثنائي ويحقق نجاحات كبيرة في ظل اهتمام كل الاندية بفرقها واعدادها بصورة مثالية واشار الي ان الاتحاد قام بمعالجة كل سلبيات الموسم الماضي ووضع خطته للموسم الجديد بشكل افضل علي امل ان يحقق الدوري نتائج جيدة ومشرفة واعتبر مجدي ان نجاح وتميز الدوري في موسمه الجديد يساعد بشكل كبير الاندية الاربعة ا لمشاركة في بطولات الاتحاد الافريقي دوري الابطال وكاس الاتحاد لتقديم افضل المستويات وتحقيق نتائج افضل عما كان عليه في الموسم الماضي عندما اخفقت الاندية في الوصول لمراحل متقدمة والمنافسة علي الادوار النهائية واضاف الي انه يتوقع ان يأتي دوري سوداني الممتاز في نسخته الجديدة بشكل جيد وافضل في ظل الطموحات والتطلعات التي ظلت تزداد في كل موسمه من قبل الاندية في احراز مراكز متقدمة بهدف الحصول علي فرصة المشاركة في البطولات الافريقية باسم السودان بجانب الوعي الكبير والاحترافية التي اصبحت تتعامل بها اندية الممتاز وختم سكرتير الاتحاد بانه يتمني ان يأتي الموسم الجديد مميزاً في كل شئ من حيث الاداء والنتائج والتي ستنعكس بشكل ايجابي علي المنتخبات الوطنية والتي ستشارك في المسابقات الاقليمية والقارية والعالمية.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*اتحاد الكرة بمدني يحدد فئات مباراة الهلال والرومان


اليوم التالي
قطع معتصم عبد السلام سكرتير اتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بمدينة ود مدني بجاهيزة اتحاده لتنظيم أول وأصعب مباراة في إستاد ود مدني عندما يستضيف الاتحاد الهلال في الجولة الأولى من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الإستاد جاهز من كل النواحي لاستقبال المباراة, وحدد اتحاد كرة القدم بمدني فئات الدخول لمباراة الهلال والرومان بواقع 10 و30 و50 مشيراً إلى أن الاجتماع التقليدي سينعقد يوم غد الثلاثاء, وفي دوائر نادي الاتحاد سيؤدي الفريق اليوم مرانه الختامي حيث يمنح مجلس الاتحاد الجديد اهتماماً كبيراً بمباراة الهلال بعد أن أعلن رئيس النادي عن حوافز ضخمة للاعبين حال تحقيق الفوز على الهلال

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهلال يغادر لمدني غدا و جماهيره تصفق لوليد و تندهش لمستوى وارغو

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
تقرر ان تغادر الي مدينة ود مدني صباح يوم غد الاثني بعثة الهلال و ذلك لاداء مباراته امام رومان الجزيرة بالاربعاء في بطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته التاسعة عشر والتي تنطلق يوم غد الثلاثاء بثلاثة مواجهات و كان الهلال قد خاض مباراة اعدادية امام اطلع بره تالق فيها اللاعب وليد علاء الدين الذي حصل على اعجاب الجماهير بينما اندهش انصار الهلال لتواضع مستوى اللاعب وارغو و اضاعته لهدف سهل وهو في مواجهة حارس اطلع بره

*

----------


## زول هناك

*رديف المريخ يتغلب على النيل شندي بنتيجة2-صفر

الزعيم دوت كوم
فاز فريق رديف المريخ على فريق النيل شندي بنتيجة 2-صفر فى المباراة الودية التى لعبت فى ملعب امتداد ناصر , سجل هدفي المريخ مهند وباجو , وتاتي المباراة ضمن اعداد المريخ لمباراة الجولة الرابعة امام فريق هلال الفاشر فى بطولة الدوري الرديف لاندية الممتاز .

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الهداف الأول لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز الغائب الأبرز عن النسخة


سيكون النيجيري كلتشي اوسونوا مهاجم المريخ السابق والمنتقل الى نادي تيرو ساسانا التايلاندي في فترة التسجيلات الأخيرة الغائب الأبرز عن النسخة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي تنطلق مبارياتها غداً الثلاثاء ويعتبر اللاعب النيجيري الحاصل على الجنسية السودانية الهداف الأول للبطولة منذ انطلاقتها عام 95 حيث سجل 116 هدف في المسابقة منذ انضمامه للهلال عام 2006 فيما سجل فيصل العجب قائد المريخ السابق ومريخ الفاشر الحالي 111 هدفاً في المسابقة وحصل كلتشي على لقب الهداف مع الهلال عامي 2006 و2007 قبل أن ينتقل الى المريخ في العام 2009 وحصل كلتشي على لقب الهداف مع المريخ مرتين ايضاً عامي 2009 و2012 وكان كلتشي سجل في موسمه الأول مع الهلال 18 هدفاً فيما نجح في وضع بصمته في الشباك 20 مرة في العام الثاني مع الفرقة الزرقاء فيما سجل 16 هدفاً في موسمه الثالث مع الهلال.. وفي أول موسم له مع المريخ تصدر قائمة الهدافين برصيد 21 هدفاً وفي موسم 2010 تعرض كلتشي لاصابة ولم يشارك أساسياً في مباريات المريخ واكتفى بتسجيل أربعة أهداف فقط وفي الموسم الثالث له مع المريخ سجل كلتشي سبعة اهداف فقط حيث كان المهاجم الثالث في تشكيلة المصري حسام البدري الذي فضّل عليه الثنائي اديكو وسكواها للمشاركة في المقدمة الحمراء.. وفي موسم 2012 عاد كلتشي من جديد إلى تصدر قائمة الهدافين وسجل 18 هدفاً في المسابقة فيما سجل 11 هدفاً في الموسم السابق.. وستفقد مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها الحالية أحد أهم هدافيها منذ انطلاقتها في العام 95. وسيكون فيصل العجب قائد المريخ السابق ولاعب مريخ الفاشر الحالي امام فرصة كبيرة لتصدر قائمة هدافي المنافسة في حال سجل أكثر من خمسة أهداف في مشواره الحالي مع سلاطين الفاشر.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شرقاوي
					

مساء جميل الحبيب زول هنالك




صباح الخير يا حبيب تسلم علي المرور الباهي
       بالتوفيق للزعيم اليوم
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*ادروب : الوالي سلمنا اقرارا باعفاء ديونه بطرف المريخ


رداً على عصام الحاج
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
اثارت التصريحات التي اطلقها سكرتير المريخ عصام الحاج امس حفيظة عددا من اعضاء مجلس المريخ و حركت المياه الراكدة بنادي المريخ و ردا من خزينة المريخ على تصريحات الحاج في الهدف قال : بان السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ قد تنازل عن حقوقه بطرف النادي و انهم يملكون اقرار بذلك و يجدر ذكره بان عصام الحاج قال في تصريحاته امس بان اعفاء الديون بالمريخ ما هو الا جعجعة بلا طحين في اشارة واضحة ونفياً قاطعا لاعفاء عدد من ابناء المريخ لديونهم بطرف النادي بينهم الوالي و حسن عبد السلام و عدد من الاقطاب

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*صباح الخير بالليل
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*تراوري يتاهب لاول اهدافه مع المريخ في الممتاز 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
يتاهب اللاعب محمد تراوري خلال مباراة اليوم امام الاهلي عطبرة لتدشين اهدافه المحلية مع المريخ في الموسم الجديد في شباك الاكسبريس و كان اللاعب قد احرز في اول مشاركة رسمية في الموسم السابق له مع الهلال في الدوري السوداني هدفين في اول مباراة امام مريخ الفاشر و لكن هل يكرر اللاعب اهدافه في مباراة اليوم مع المريخ .؟

*

----------


## زول هناك

*الفاشر و عطبرة تشهدان انطلاقة الممتاز بمواجهتي المريخ و الرابطة عصرا والامل و التماسيح ليلا

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 تشهد مدينتي الفاشر و عطبرة عند الخامسة من مساء اليوم و السابعة و النصف انطلاقة نسخة بطولة الدوري الممتاز الـــ(19) بمواجهة تجمع المريخ الفاشر عصر امام الرابطة كوستي فيما يحصل النيل الحصاحيصا اليوم ضيفا على الامل عطبرة العائد لملعبه بعد اقصاء طوال الاسابيع الاخيرة من مسابقة الممتاز بسبب احداث جمهوره امام المريخ و يتوقع ان تشهد مباراتي عطبرة و الفاشر حضور جماهيري كبير بعد ان عاش انصار الامل قسوة الحرمان من مساندة فريقهم في الممتاز لدورة كاملة وهوالامر ينطبق على جمهور المريخ الفاشر الذي سيحضر بكثافة عالية من اجل متابعة ابداعات ادمز و العجب و جياد 


*

----------


## زول هناك

*أندية الممتاز ترفض بث مباريات النسخة 19

قررت كتلة أندية الممتاز  رفضها لبث مباريات النسخة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي تنطلق اليوم الثلااثاء حيث أجمعت الأندية على رفض البث بسبب عدم التزام الاتحاد العام بسداد المستحقات في اليوم المحدد وكان مجلس المريخ اتخذ قراراً وأيد قرار الكتلة وقرر بعدم تلفزة مباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة المقامة في الثامنة من  اليوم في الجولة الاولي من الدوري الممتاز للموسم 2014  والتى سوف تقام فى استاد الخرطوم , وذلك التزاما بقرار كلتة الممتاز بعدم تلفزة اي مباراة فى الموسم الجديد ما لم يتم سداد المديونيات  وحتي نهاية اليوم العملي الاثنين 3 -  فبراير لم يحدث اي جديد بخصوص المديونيات  والمريخ  كعضو فى الكتلة ملتزم بقراراتها.. يذكر أن قناة النيلين الفضائية نالت حق بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز في الفترة الأخيرة.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يمنع كاميرات تلفزيون السودان من دخول استاد الخرطوم
 
حرمان الجمهور من متابعة المباراة
كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
اتخذ مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ قرارا بعدم تلفزة مباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة الثامنة من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء فى الجولة الاولي من الدوري الممتاز للموسم 2014 والتى سوف تقام فى استاد الخرطوم , وذلك التزاما بقرار كلتة الممتاز بعدم تلفزة اي مباراة فى الموسم الجديد بسبب تاخر دفع مديونيات الموسم السابق من قبل تلفزيون لاسودان حسب الاتفاق ليوم امس الاثنين 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*كروجر يحذر لاعبيه من الاستهتار و يطالب بالنقاط

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
قدم مدرب المريخ مايكل كروجر محاضرته للاعبين و طالبهم بالجدية في مباراة اليوم امام الاهلي عطبرة و حذرهم من الاستهتار و الغرور في مباراة اليوم و اللعب بجدية من اجل تحقيق الفوز الاول في بطولة الدوري الممتاز و الذي يعتبره مدب المريخ مهما لخلق نوعا من الاسقترار النفسي لاعادة الجماهير و حشدهم لمباراة الفريق الافريقية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*حداثة يلعبها متوازنة ويعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 اكمل الاهلي عطبرة اعداده لمباراة اليوم من خلال المران القوي الذي اجراه الفريق عصر امس على ملعب تقانة الكرة و ركز فيه المدرب على اللعب الدفاعي و الذي سيطبقه اليوم على ان يعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة لضرب دفاعات المريخ و الخروج بنتيجة ايجابية امامه 

*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*صباحك عسل يا زول هناك
ملايين التقديرات على مجهوداتك الراسخة
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*هداف الممتاز في مواجهة دفاع المريخ 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
 سيكون دفاع المريخ بقيادة على جعفر و امير كمال في مواجهة هداف الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـــ(18) نجم الاهلي عطبرة محمد كوكو الذي سيقود هجوم الاكسبريس في مباراة اليوم امام المريخ وكان اللاعب قريبا من اللعب في صفوف المريخ الا ان مجلس ادارة النادي الاهلي رفض اطلاق سراحه بسبب حاجة الفريق له في البطولة الكونفدرالية


*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

صباح الخير بالليل



صباح النور والسرور يا حبيب بالتوفيق للزعيم العالمي اليوم 
مرورك اسعدني يا زعيم 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد محمد عوض
					

صباحك عسل يا زول هناك
ملايين التقديرات على مجهوداتك الراسخة



يا دكتور صباحك عسل ومريخك منتصر اليوم ان شاء الله
تسلم علي المرور الأنيق 







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الطيب تمبول
					

صباحك فل وياسمين ياغالي



 صباح النور يا حبيبنا الطيب تمبول بالتوفيق للزعيم
    مشكور يا غالي مرورك اسعدني كثير
*

----------


## الطيب تمبول

*صباحك فل وياسمين ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بعثة الهلال تغادر إلى مدني صباح اليوم تأهباً لمواجهة الاتحاد غداً

تغادر بعثة فريق الكرة بنادي الهلال إلى مدني صباح اليوم تأهباً لمواجهة اتحاد مدني غداً الأربعاء في الجولة الأولى من بطولة الدوري الممتاز في نسختها التاسعة عشرة وسيقود البعثة راشد صالح أمين الخزينة واللواء أحمد عطا المنان رئيس القطاع الرياضي بجانب المهندس عاطف النور مدير الكرة. وستحل بعثة الهلال بفندق امبريال بمدني وكان الهلال أدى مرانه الرئيسي أمس على لعب السلاح الطبي شارك فيه 27 لاعباً فيما غاب الحارس احمد الفاتح بينما عاد للمشاركة مهاجمه الشاب محمد عبدالرحمن ، وركز النابي علي تصحيح الأخطاء التي صاحبت أداء بعض اللاعبين في المباراة الودية الأخيرة التي خاضها الفريق أمام فريق اطلع بره جوبا من دولة جنوب السودان التي انتهت بالتعادل سلبيا. . ويؤدي الفريق تدريبه الختامي على ملعب استاد مدني مساء اليوم قبل أن ينخرط الفريق في معسكره تأهباً لمواجهة الاتحاد غداً الأربعاء.

بعثة الخرطوم الوطني إلى الفاشر اليوم

تغادر في الثانية ظهر اليوم  إلى الفاشر بعثة الفريق الأول بنادي الخرطوم الوطني  لمواجهة الهلال عصر الأربعاء في الإسبوع الأول للنسخة التاسعة عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز  على ملعب الخارجية  ويرأس بعثة الفريق أحمد فؤاد ويسود تركيز كبير في أروقة الخرطوم الوطني قبل الظهور الأول للفريق في الموسم الجديد خاصة وأن الفريق عائد من تحضيرات خارجية عبر معسكر موفمبيك في مدينة 6 إكتوبر بمصر وسيكون اللقاء هو الأول بالنسبة للمدير الفني الجديد حمزة الجمل الذي يأمل حصد أول ثلاث نقاط للفريق بعد تعيينه مديرا فنيا خلفا للتونسي لطفي السليمي وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبا خفيفا بعد الوصول إلى الفاش وطالب الجهاز الفني اللاعبين بالتركيز في المواجهة الهامة التي يسعى الفريق فيها لقلب الطاولة على أصحاب الأرض والعودة بالنقاط الكاملة خاصة وأن الفريق في حالة جاهزية فنيا بعد خمس مواجهات ودية في معسكر إكتوبر يتطلع الفريق لحصد ثمارها بالفوز في أول لقاء خارج القواعد خاصة وأن إلحاق الخسارة بالوافد الجديد سيفتح شهية الفريق لمباراة الجولة الثانية  ويعول الخرطوم الوطني على فارق الخبرة وسلاح الجاهزية لتفادي مفاجآت الوافد الجديد لمسابقة الدوري والضرب بقوة في المواجهة الأولى لتأكيد رغبة الفريق في المضي بعيدا في الموسم الجديد وستعود بعثة الفريق بالخميس للخرطوم فيما سيخضع اللاعبين لراحة قصيرة قبل إستئناف التحضيرات مجددا للجولة الثانية للمسابقة

*

----------


## زول هناك

*16 عام بشعار المريخ..العجب يقود السلاطين امام الرابطة كوستي

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
يقود العجب على ملعب استاد الفاشر عصر اليوم فريق الرميخ الفاشر ضد الرابطة كوستي في مباراة يتوقع ان تاتي مثيرة بين الطرفين خاصة من جانب جماهير المريخ اتي ستتدافع بكثافة من اجل متابعة ابداعات نجمها الجديد فيصل العجب الي لعب للمريخ 16 عاما و حقق معه بطولات دولية و محلية قبل الانتقال الى معقل السلاطين للدفاع عن الوان المريخ في الموسم الحالي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*دكتور. احمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي في ضيافة جناح المريخ

الزعيم دوت كوم
قام د. احمد العابد اختصاصي العلاج الطبيعي بنادي المريخ بزيارة لجناح نادي المريخ فى معرض الخرطوم الدولي , واشاد الطبيب التونسي بالجناح والاقبال عليه من قبل الجاهير , مؤكد بان المريخ نادي كبير يقدم نفسه فى العديد من الامور .








*

----------


## زول هناك

*"القوات المسلحة" تحتكر مباريات الفرسان

 (قاف سبورت)
اعلنت ادارة النادي الاهلي الخرطوم، احتكار اذاعة "القوات المسلحة" بث مبارياتهم في الدوري الممتاز بصفة حصرية؛ وتأتي الخطوة عطفاً على رعاية المؤسسة العسكرية للنادي منذ الموسم المنصرم؛ الى ذلك اكدت الادرارة جلوسهم مع الاذاعة الرياضية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*قضية بطولة الشان تبرز علي سطح الاحداث مجددا والوزير الاتحادي يعد بكشف الحقائق

اصابع الاتهام تلاحق مسؤولين كبار
كفرووتر / تقارير/ ادريس كسلاوي
 قضية بطولة (الشان) التي استضافها الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم السودان قبل ثلاثة اعوام ، اصبحت حديث الوسط الرياضي والمنتديات والملتقيات والمناسبات الرياضية ، اذ تمثل هذه القضية تحديا كبيرا في وجه وزارة الشباب والرياضة الاتحاديه في سبيل تقديم دفوعاتها وابعاد الشبهات والاتهامات التي تلاحق الوزارة من جراء الفساد والاحتيال علي المال العام دون وجه حق ، حسب تقرير المراجع العام الذي كشف عن تجاوزات ماليه تقدر بمليارات الجنيهات ....
(1)
التقرير المالي الذي كشفه المراجع العام امام البرلمان العام الماضي حول تنظيم بطولة الامم الافريقية للمحليين (الشان ) التي استضافتها الخرطوم قبل ثلاثة اعوام وما صاحبها من تجاوزات ماليه تقدر ب 4 مليار جنيه صرفت دون وجه حق ، هذه الخطوة اعادة امام الشارع الرياضي في الاذهان ذكريات سيناريو المدينة الرياضية التي مات حلمها بين اركان وزارة لشباب والرياضة التي اصبحت محل لشبهات للفساد الاداري والمالي في الوقت الذي كان يتطلع المجتمع الرياضي ان تلعب الوزارة دور كبيرا في محاربة الفساد الذي يضرب اركان الاتحادات الرياضية ولكن الصورة اصبحت مقلوبة ....
(2)
اصابع الاتهام تلاحق العديد من الشخصيات الرياضية البارزه التي شملها كشف المراجع العام بحكم الصلاحيات والمهام التي كان يشرف عليها هؤلاء خاصة الامور المالية المتعلقة بالبطولة ، بعد ان اشار المراجع العام ان الديوان لم يقف علي الاسس التي طلبت بموجبها وزارة الشباب والرياضة وان المبلغ المستلم في حساب بنك التضامن الاسلامي خارج مواعين وزارة الشباب والرياضة ولم تشارك الادارة المالية في ادارته ، ووجه المراجع العام باتخاذ لاجراءات القانونيه ضد المخالفين والمعتدين علي المال العام ...
(3)
وعد الاستاذ صديق علي التوم وزير الشباب والرياضة بعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا في غضون الايام القليلة المقبلة ، للكشف عن كافة التفاصيل بشفافيه عن قضية بطولة الشان لوسائل الاعلام المختلفة ، وقال : سنعمل لتمليك الاعلام الرياضي كل ما نملكه من معلومات حول هذه القضية التى تحتاج منا كوزارة للافصاح عنها بعد ان اصبحت قضية راي عام ....
(4)
وزير الدولة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة الاستاذ يحي حماد في مؤتمر صحفي عقد الاسبوع الماضي بوزارة الشباب والرياضة علق عن هذا القضية ، وقال يجب ان تكون هناك شفافيه ووضوح في مثل تلك المسائل التي يجب تمليكها للاعلام الرياضي حتي يقوم بواجبها في تمليك الحقائق للشارع الرياضي ، داعيا الي محاسبة كل المتطورطين في هذه القضية .....


*

----------


## زول هناك

*النابي يعتمد على التسديد و السرعة لضرب الرومان في معقلهم

كفرووتر/ شهاب مغاربة 
ﺍﺩﻯ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻣﺮﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﺘﺎﻣﻲ ﻋﺼﺮ امس ﺑﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﺍً ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﻬﻼﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻳﺘﻪ ﻻﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩﺓ ﻟﻘﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ٢٠١٤ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻘﺮﺭﺓ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺭﺑﻌﺎﺀ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺣﺎﺿﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﻳﺮﺓ ﻭﺩﻣﺪﻧﻲ .
وﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ٢٧ ﻻﻋﺒﺎً ﺑﻐﻴﺎﺏ ﺣﺎﺭﺳﻪ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺢ ﺑﻴﻨﻤﺎ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺮﺣﻤﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻐﻴﺐ ﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﺳﺮﻳﺔ .
ﺍﺷﺮﻑ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻧﺴﻲ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻲ ﻭﻃﺎﻗﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﻭﻥ ﻣﺠﺪﻱ ﻣﺮﺟﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ، ﺩ . ﻣﺼﻄﻔﻲ ﻛﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺎﻝ ﻭﻳﺎﺳﺮ ﻛﺠﻴﻚ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺤﺮﺍﺱ ﺑﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻛﺎﺑﺘﻦ ﻣﺤﻤﻮﺩ ﺟﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺩﺓ ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﺓ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻻﻋﻀﺎﺀ ﺩﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﻤﻬﻨﺪﺱ ﻋﺎﻃﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﻮﺭ ﻣﺪﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﺍﺋﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺎﺿﻞ ﺣﺴﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻲ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ .
ﺍﺷﺘﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺼﺤﻴﺢ ﺍﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻻﻋﺪﺍﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻃﻠﻊ ﺑﺮﻩ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻭﺭﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻳﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻜﺘﻴﻜﺔ ﺍﺷﺘﻤﻠﺖ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻤﺔ ﻭﺳﺮﻋﺔ ﺍﻻﺭﺗﺪﺍﺩ ﻭﺍﻏﻼﻕ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﻛﻴﺰ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺤﻤﻞ .
وﺭﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺿﻌﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻧﺤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻭﺍﺟﺮﻱ ﺗﺤﺪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻲ ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺿﺪ ﺣﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻰ ﻇﻬﺮ ﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺑﻤﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺟﻴﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﻟﻠﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺣﺮﺍﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻣﻲ .

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*صباح الورد والهمة والنشاط يا روعة تسلم كتير يا حبيب
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بعثة الخرطوم الوطني إلى الفاشر اليومتغادر في الثانية ظهر اليوم إلى الفاشر بعثة الفريق  الأول بنادي الخرطوم الوطني  لمواجهة الهلال عصر الأربعاء في الإسبوع الأول  للنسخة التاسعة عشر لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز  على ملعب الخارجية  ويرأس  بعثة الفريق أحمد فؤاد ويسود تركيز كبير في أروقة الخرطوم الوطني قبل  الظهور الأول للفريق في الموسم الجديد خاصة وأن الفريق عائد من تحضيرات  خارجية عبر معسكر موفمبيك في مدينة 6 إكتوبر بمصر وسيكون اللقاء هو الأول  بالنسبة للمدير الفني الجديد حمزة الجمل الذي  يأمل حصد أول ثلاث نقاط للفريق بعد تعيينه مديرا فنيا خلفا للتونسي لطفي  السليمي وسيؤدي الفريق تدريبا خفيفا بعد الوصول إلى الفاش وطالب الجهاز  الفني اللاعبين بالتركيز في المواجهة الهامة التي يسعى الفريق فيها لقلب  الطاولة على أصحاب الأرض والعودة بالنقاط الكاملة خاصة وأن الفريق في حالة  جاهزية فنيا بعد خمس مواجهات ودية في معسكر إكتوبر يتطلع الفريق لحصد  ثمارها بالفوز في أول لقاء خارج القواعد خاصة وأن إلحاق الخسارة بالوافد  الجديد سيفتح شهية الفريق لمباراة الجولة الثانية  ويعول الخرطوم الوطني  على فارق الخبرة وسلاح الجاهزية لتفادي مفاجآت الوافد الجديد لمسابقة  الدوري والضرب بقوة في المواجهة الأولى لتأكيد رغبة الفريق في المضي بعيدا  في الموسم الجديد وستعود بعثة الفريق بالخميس للخرطوم فيما سيخضع اللاعبين  لراحة قصيرة قبل إستئناف التحضيرات مجددا للجولة الثانية للمسابقة
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*هزة ريال مدريد .. ودرس قاس لأحسن لاعب في العالم

■■  سقوط برشلونة المفاجيء أمام فالنسيا ، أعاد ترتيب منطقة الصدارة بشكل  جديد  في الليجا الأسباني ، حيث إنتهز اتليتكو مدريد الفرصة وفاز بالاربعة  على ريال سوسيداد واقتنص الصدارة بإنفراد وعلى بعد ثلاث نقاط حل البارسا  الذي كان القدر رحيماً به ،في المركز الثاني، بعد أن فشل ريال مدريد في  الخروج أمام اتليتك بلباو من ملعب سان ماميس بأكثر من التعادل ونقطة وحيدة ،  أفلت بها من عقر دار الفريق الباسكي الذي كان قد ألحق الهزيمة بالأولى  بالبارسا  في الاسبوع ال15.

■■ ورغم  أن ريال مدريد فشل في استثمار الخسارة الثانية لبرشلونة ، وأخفق في تجاوزه  لأول مرة في الموسم ، فإنه إستفاد نسبيا بتعادله مع بلباو بالتقدم للتساوى  مع البارسا في النقاط ، ولكن أكبر خسائر الريال في المباراة ، كانت طرد  نجمه الذهبي كريستيانو رونالدو أحسن لاعب في العالم لعام 2013 ، بعد تورطه  في مشادة لا لزوم لها، كلفته بطاقة حمراء وربما عقوبات أخرى لإعتدائه بشد  شعر مدافع بلباو ، وإن كان قد تعرض قبل وبعد ذلك لإيذاء وضرب مبرح من أكثر  من لاعب من بلباو، ولم يتحرك الحكم لردع المعتدين على رونالدو .

■■ رونالدو  شعر بالندم الكبير بعد طرده ، ولم تنجح إبتسامته شبه المصنوعة من إخفاء  هذه المشاعر ، والسبب الكبير في هذا الندم الذي وصل إلى لطم خده أكثر من  مرة وهو في طريقه للخروج ، ليس فقط تأثيرطرده السلبي على فريقه والذي كلفه  التعادل ونجاته من هزيمة قريبة ، ولكن أكثر ما أصاب رونالدو بالحزن أن  المظهر المحرج الذي ظهر به وهو يغادر الملعب لا يليق بلقب أحسن لاعب في  العالم الذي يحمله رونالدو منذ فترة بسيطة وما يزال في نشوة أفراحه بهذا  اللقب الكبير الذي حققه للمرة الثانية في تاريخه وإستعاده من ميسي بعد  إحتكار طويل لمدة أربع سنوات .

■■ ربما  يكون هذا الموقف درساً لكريستيانو رونالدو في العودة للسيطرة على أعصابه  من جديد والإحتفاظ بهدوءه ، وهي أمور مهمة لأي نجم كبير ، وقد إستفاد هو  نفسه كثيرا في الشهور الأخيرة من حالة الإنضباط التي كان يفتقدها من قبل في  الملعب وكانت تشوه جمال أداءه ومستواه الكبير كأحد نجوم الكرة العالمية .
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*تشيلسي يكتب الهزيمة الأولي للسيتي بملعب الإتحاد..والعارضة والقائم يحرمان البلوز من الرباعية 

بعد مباراة تكتيكية رائعة للثعلب مورينيو ..  نجح تشيلسي في إلحاق خسارة قاسية بمانشستر سيتي في عقر داره بهدف نظيف  في  المواجهة التي جمعت بين الفريقين مساء الأثنين بملعب الإتحاد في ختام  لقاءات الجولة 24 للدوري الإنجليزي.
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لوبيز يمنح سامبدوريا الفوز خارج قواعده على جنوه في الكالتشيو

حقق سامبدوريا فوزا ثمينا مساء الاثنين على مضيفه جنوه بهدف نظيف، ليعدل أوضاعه في جدول الدوري الإيطالي لكرة القدم.

وضمن  الجولة الثانية والعشرين نجح الأرجنتيني ماكسي لوبيز في تسجيل هدف فريقه  الوحيد (ق24)، ليرفع رصيده إلى 25 نقطة يرتقي بها للمركز الثالث عشر.

في حين تجمد رصيد جنوه عند 27 نقطة ليظل مكانه في الترتيب الحادي عشر.

ويتصدر يوفنتوس الكالتشيو بانفراد برصيد 59 نقطة وبفارق تسع نقاط عن أقرب ملاحقيه، روما، الذي تتبقى أمامه مباراة مؤجلة أمام بارما.
                        	*

----------


## ابومنزر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

المريخ يؤدي مرانه الاخير وكروجر يستبعد وليفيه.. ضفر وبلة


ادى المريخ مرانه الاخير لمباراة الاهلي عطبرة صباح اليوم بملعب اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم ، وعقب المران قام الجهاز الفني باختيار 18 لاعبا لمباراة الفريق مع الاهلي عطبرة فى  افتتاح مباريات الدوري الممتاز مساء الثلاثاء باستاد الخرطوم واللاعبين هم اكرم الهادي , ايهاب زغبير , مالك اسحاق , غاندي , الطاهر الحاج , علي جعفر , امير كمال ,  باسيرو , باسكال , سعيد السعودي , علاء الدين يوسف , رمضان عجب , راجي عبدالعاطي , شيميليس , هيثم مصطفي , فيصل موسي , احمد الباشا , تراوري .




 صباح الخير زول هناك ومتعك الله بالصحه والعافيه بس عرفنا انو اوليفى  بسبب الملاريا الاخيره وبله وضفر اصابه بس عنكبه مالو الحاصل شتو
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زول هناك
					

أندية الممتاز ترفض بث مباريات النسخة 19

قررت كتلة أندية الممتاز رفضها لبث مباريات النسخة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي تنطلق اليوم الثلااثاء حيث أجمعت الأندية على رفض البث بسبب عدم التزام الاتحاد العام بسداد المستحقات في اليوم المحدد وكان مجلس المريخ اتخذ قراراً وأيد قرار الكتلة وقرر بعدم تلفزة مباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة المقامة في الثامنة من اليوم في الجولة الاولي من الدوري الممتاز للموسم 2014 والتى سوف تقام فى استاد الخرطوم , وذلك التزاما بقرار كلتة الممتاز بعدم تلفزة اي مباراة فى الموسم الجديد ما لم يتم سداد المديونيات وحتي نهاية اليوم العملي الاثنين 3 - فبراير لم يحدث اي جديد بخصوص المديونيات والمريخ كعضو فى الكتلة ملتزم بقراراتها.. يذكر أن قناة النيلين الفضائية نالت حق بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز في الفترة الأخيرة.



 لطفك يا الله سودان المعاناه والألم والجحيم.. عادت حليمه لعادتها القديمه .. والله العظيم الواحد ما عارف يقول شنو فى هذا الوضع المزرى والمحبط .. يعنى يا جماعة الخير السودانيين طول حياتهم يعيشون فى معاناه وشّد وجذّب .. شىء سياسه وشىء رياضه وكلو احمد وحاج احمد .. نقول خلاص الحال إستعدل والمعنويات ترتفع فى عنان السماء فى لحظه تنحط للحضيض بفعل من يتولون زمام الأمور .. إتحاد فاشل .. وكتلة ممتاز أفشل منه .. غايتو معليش يا جماعه ما تزعلو من حديثى هذا [[ غضب من رب العالمين تعيش فى السودان ]] هذا شىء وصلت إليه بعد تقييم واقعى لحالنا الذى لايسر عدو ولا حبيب .. ونسال الله أن يصلح الحال ونعيش بعض الوقت فى نعيم وهناء بدون مهاترات وعنتريات وعشوائيات 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 4 فبراير 2014 
صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يستقل الاكسبريس في رحلة الدفاع عن اللقب
متوكل: لن نسمح للنيلين ببث مباراة المريخ والاهلي عطبرة تلفزيونيا
ادروب: دفعنا القسط الاخير لارض المريخ الجديدة
سفارة جنوب السودان: جماهيرنا ستجعل كمبالا غريبا علي أرضه
عصام الحاج يرد علي ادروب ويعلن شراء مقعد بالمقصورة الماسية
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 4 فبراير 2014

صحيفة الصدى


قطار الممتاز ينطلق .. والعالمي يبدأ حملة الدفاع عن اللقب بالاكسبريس
جماهير المريخ تنتظر فرقة 2014 .. الاحمر يحتفي بالملكية واطلع بره
الهلال يغادر الي مدني اليوم استعدادا لمنازلة الرومان
اندية الممتاز ترفض بث المباريات .. الاحمر يختتم اعداده بحصة صباحية
المريخ يتسلم قطعة الارض ويشرع في استثمارها
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 4 فبراير 2014

صحيفة قوون


 في افتتاح الدوري الممتاز اليوم: المريخ يتأهب لركوب الاكسبريس العطبراوي
الامل يستضيف تماسيح النيل ومريخ الفاشر يلاعب الرابطة العائد
كمبالا سيتي يصل غدا ومدربه يتوعد المريخ ليلة السبت
الهلال يشد الرحال لمدني لمواجهة الرومان .. الهلال يؤدي بروفتة الرئيسية للرومان بالسلاح
رديف المريخ يكسب الصحافة استعدادا لهلال الفاشر


*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*صباح الخيرات والبركات والرحمات زول هناك الرائع المبدع الفنان الهمام .. إن شاء الله كل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك .. لأنك زول حاره وقمت بالواجب وزيادة لك اطنان الشكر والتحايا والتقدير
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

صباح الورد والهمة والنشاط يا روعة تسلم كتير يا حبيب



صباح الخير يا حبيبنا ابو البنات تسلم يا غالي 
بالتوفيق للزعيم العالمي اليوم 








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

صباح الخيرات والبركات والرحمات زول هناك الرائع المبدع الفنان الهمام .. إن شاء الله كل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك .. لأنك زول حاره وقمت بالواجب وزيادة لك اطنان الشكر والتحايا والتقدير



 
صباح الخيرات والبركات  تسلم يا رائع بالتوفيق للزعيم اليوم 
   كل الود يا حبيب 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*تعجز الحروف عن أيفاء الحبيب زول هناك حقه . . . يديك العافية يا رائع
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*زوووووووووووووووووووووول  هناااااااااااااااك  حياك الله  ياخوي 

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع  

وافتقدنا اخونا   محمد النادر ايضا  بصحيفه المنتدي عل المانع خير 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 4 فبراير 2014
 (السوداني)
الاتحاد العام يكمل ترتيباتة لانطلاقة الممتاز اليوم
صالح: تحكيم النسخة (19) للممتاز سيكون الافضل
حكام مباراة المريخ وكمبالا يصلون بالخميس
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 4 فبراير 2014


(الانتباهة)
حوافز ضخمة في انتظار الاهلي عطبرة حال فوزه علي المريخ
عضوية الهلال تجد ارتياحا في المفوضية .. والتمويل يهدد مشروعات الهلال
المدير الفني للاتحاد ودمدني: جاهزون للهلال واندية الممتاز
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الثلاثاء 4 فبراير 2014


 (آخر لحظة)
كروجر يبعد بلة والزومة وضفر عن مباراة اليوم
اربع مباريات في الممتاز غدا .. الازرق الي مدني
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لدغة عقرب


الرياضة ليست سياسة تفرق بين الشعوب

احتيار اندية السودان الجنوبى المشاركة فى منافسات بطولتى افريقيا فى كرة  القدم على ارض السودان الشمالى معسكرا لها وملعبا لمواجهة خصميهما من الدول  الافريقية وما حظى به هذا الاختيار من ترحيب واستقبال شعب واندية السودان  الشمالى لهو تاكيد بان ما افسده السياسيون من البلدين لم يمس شعرة من  علاقات شعب فرضت عليه السياسية ان يصبح شعبين تفصل بينهما  حدود جغرافية من  فعل الساسة فلقد حل الناديان بين اهلهم واشقائهم فى ترحاب  كبير وكأن شعب  البلدين اراد ان يقول كلمته الرفضة لما الحقه السياسيون بالبلدين يوم  فرضوعلى شعب واحد ان يبقى شعبين مما يعطى مؤشرا واضحا ان استفتاء الجنوب لم  يكن معبرا حقيقيا عن شعب الجنوب وليس هذا مجالا للحديث عن الظروف التى ادت  لذلك من قبل ساسة البلدين.
وهاهى عندما حانت اول سانحة لشعب البلد الواحدالذى قسم قسرا لشعبين ليقول  شعب البلدين كلمته عبر الرياضة جاءت الادانة صريحة وواضحة لما ارتكب فى حق  البلد وذلك عبر اهم واكبر معيار جماهيرى وهو معيار الرياضة.
فالرياضة لا تعرف الحدود بين الشعوب ولاتعرف روح العداء مهما انحرفت  بالعلاقات السياسة فما بالنا ولقد لاحت للرياضة هذه الفرصة لتقول كلمتها  بين شعب بلد واحد لن تنجح الحدود المصطنعة وقوانين الساسة من البلدين ان  تفسد ما بينهما من اخاء ومحبة.
 ولقد شهدنا كيف ان الاخوة الرياضيين بالجنوب وفى قلب الاحد\اث السياسية  العاصفة  ان استعانوا بالرياضيين الشماليين لوضع الاساس للاتحاد الرياضى فى  الجنوب بل وان اللجنة الاولمبية الدولية قد اشادت باللجنة الاولمبية  السوداية يوم التزمت بان تضم المشاركيين من الجنوب لبعثة السودان الاولمبية  قبل ان تعتمد عضوية الجنوب.
حسنا فعل نادى المريخ وهو يعلن تبنيه لمعسكر الفريقين وتحمل  رئيسه الاخ  جمال الوالى كافة نفقاتهما ادراكا للظروف التى يعيشها الجنوب وحسنا فعلت  قمة الكرة السودانية  المريخ والهلال وهى تلاعب الفريفين وديا تاكيدا لمحبة  اللونين الاحمر والازرق دون ان تؤثر  مضاداتهم لبعضهم البعض حيث اتفقا  لاول مرة فى حسن استقبال الناديين  مما يؤكد حجم الارتباط والحب بين  السودانيين حتى لو فرض عليهم ان يصنفوا  لسودان جنوبى واخر شمالى.وكما ان  حسن استقبال الناديين لم يقف على جماهير الرياضة وحدهم رغم ان الرياضة تمثل  الاغلبية العظمى من شعب السودان الموحد رغم الانفصال فلقد حظى الناديان  باستقبال عام من كل السودانيين دون فرز من جماهير رياضية وكل فصائل الشعب  السودانى.
واذا كنت قوانين المنافسة الافريقية تخول للاندية ان تجري لقاءات الفريقين  المتنافسين على ارض كل فريق فان اندية الجنوب باختيارا لسودان الشمالى ارضا  لها انما تبعث برسالة لاى دولة افريقية طامعة فى ان تستغل الانفصال لتحقيق  مطامعها فى السودان الجنوبى لان ارض السودان الشمالى ستبقى هى الارض  للسودان الجنوبى وستبقى ارض السودان الجنوبى ارضا للسودان الشمالى وسياتى  اليوم الذى تسود فيه كلمة شعب السودان الموحد على خطرفات وخلافات السياسيين  فالسودان بلد واحد طالما بقيت مشاعر الشعب الذى فرض عليه ان يصبح شعبين,
والرياضة فى حقيقتها ظلت على مدى التاريخ ترفض نشر العداء بين الشعووب   فكيف لا تكون اذن صمام الامان لشعب واحد ظلم يوم قسمه الساسة لشعبين.
فالرياضة تخطت العلاقات السيئة والعدائية  فى كل محالاتها بين امريكا  والصين  يوم استقبل شعب الصين بكل ترحاب بعثة تنس الطاولة الامريكية  فى  مافسة حبية مع تنس الطاولة الصينية لبقول شعب البلدين كلمته  حتى سادت  العلاقات الطيبة بين البلدين ولقد ظلت الرياضة تجمع بين المعسكرين الغربى  والشيوعى فى منافسات يسودها الود والمحبة بين المنافسين من عناق وتبادل  للتهانى وليس ادل على عمق الرياضة وما تنشره من مشاعر الحب بين الشعوب من  ان تجمع كل شعوب العالم عبر الرياضة ولكل المناشط فى البطولات الدولية بل  وفى الاولمبياد الذى يجمع كل دول العالم ولكل المناشط يوم ترفرف اعلامها  جميعا فى اجواء لا تعرف العداء. ولقدشهد العالم كيف ادانت الشعوب العربية  تلك الفئة ىالعربية المنفلتة الى خرجت عن القيم الرياضية واعتدت على بعثة  اسرائيل فى المبياد ميونخ بالرغم  مما بين سرائيل والدول العربية من حروب
والتاريخ نفسه يؤكد ان فكرة الاولمبياد لما بعثت لاول مرة فى اليونا ن كات   دجدعوة لفترة هدنة ايقاف للمعارك والاقتتال فى اليونان لتصمت المدافع حتى  تتحدث الرياضةعن السلام ويلتقى فى ساحة الملعب الفرقاء’
التحية للرياضة وكل مؤسساتها العالمية والمحليية والعالمية ترفض التفرقة  السيساسية او الدينية او العنصرية والجهوية وهذا ما تجمع عليه الرياضة  العالمية وتشترطه محليا ولقد ظل الرياضة السودانية عبر التاريخ لا تعرف هذه  الفوارق.\
وعقبال ما يحتفى الشعبان بعودة السودان الموحد الذى يضم الاشقاءمن البلدين,

خارج النص:
اولا الشكر موصول للاخوة كاكا والسنجك ومجيد وشوقى على ما طرحوه من اراء   حول  ما اثرته حول ضرورة الزام انديتنا  باسنيفاء شروط الرخيص للتاهل  للمشاركات الخارجية حى نحقق البطولات للسودان ونرفع علم البلد فى نهائيات  كاس العالم  للاندية الشكر لهم لاثرائهم هذا الموضوع واحب ان اؤكد لهم اننى  لا ادعى ان ما ابديه من راى هو عين الصواب وقد يكون ما يبديه الاخرون من  راى هو الاصوب  فالتباين فى الراى هو الذى يصل بنا لما هو افضل ويجب ان  يكون محل احرام الجميع لهذا الشكرلهم فى مساهمتهم ,
ولا اطن اننا مختلفون حول اهمية ان تلزم اندينا باستيفاء الشروط الى تعنى  تاهلنا للمنافسا ت الخارجية عن جدارة طالما ان هذه الشروط لرفع مسوى اندينا  واننى لا اختلف مع من يرى اهمية وجودنا فى التنافس الخارجى كهدف قائم  لذاته حى لوكان مستوانا متواضعا ولكن  هل نستسلم لهذا الواقع ونسكت عليه  افلعلة الحقيقية ان مسئولينا بالاتحاد والدولة استنفزوا  اربعة سنوات دون  ان يبذلوا  اى جهد مع الاندية حتى تعمل بجدية لاستيفاء شروط الترخيص لان  هذه هى مصلحة الكرة السودانية حتى لو اضطر الامر لاعادة النظر فى هيكلة  اندية الدرجة الممتازة باستقطاب اندية   جديدة  بدجيلة قادرةعلى  الوفاءبالشروط كما اننا لابد ان نضع فى الاعتبار ماذا لوحلت ادارة جديدة فى  الفيفا وطبقت علينا اللائحة الا يحرمنا هذا من المشاركات الخارجية فندفع  الثمن اغلى(وما يكون عندنا وش)
.اما من ناحية قانونية فان اقثضى الامر تعديل القانون حتى يسمح بتحويل  الاندية لشركات فلماذا لا يعدل القانون ومع ذلك اقول للاخ شوقى ان الفيفا  لم تشرط ان يحول النادى لشركة  لانها تعلم ان الاندية ليست اندية كرة قدم  ولكنها اشترطت فقط ان تكون الاندية شركة خاصة تشرف على نشاط كرة القدم  بالنادى  وهذه الشركة لا يحظرهاا القانون الحالى لانه لم يمنع الاندية من  انتكون شركات بل منحقها الاستثمار ولقد انشا الهلال من قبل شركة لتسويق  منتجاته كما انه يحق لاى نادى ان يسثمر فى اى نشاط بشركة تبع للنادى فى  نهاية الامراما ما يحب ان نرفضه جميعنا هو ان تستسلم اجهزتنا الرسمية  والاهلية على استثناء السودان من شروط الترخيص ليزداد مستوانا ترديا ولا  تصبح هنا جدوى من مشاركاتنا الخارجية ذلك لمصلحة القائمين على امر الاتحاد  ان يحتفظوا بصلاحياتهم لان نجاح الاندية فى الحصول على الترخيص يعنى نهاية  اشرافهم على دورى المحترفين حملة الرخصة لان رابطة اندية المحترفين ستحل  مكانهم فى الاشراف على الدورى حسب لائحة الترخيصوتحيات للجميع
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					

زوووووووووووووووووووووول هناااااااااااااااك حياك الله ياخوي 

مشكور علي المجهود الرائع 

وافتقدنا اخونا محمد النادر ايضا بصحيفه المنتدي عل المانع خير 



 بالفعل إفتقدنا العزيز محمد النادر إن شاء الله يكون بخير وعافيه ويكون مشغول مع الدراسه .. أظهر بان يا ود النادر ما طول الغيبه
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مجهود مقدر ياحبيب
تسلم كتييييبيير
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*بهدوء

علم الدين هاشم

المريخ والاهلى وبداية الازمات !
يدشن المريخ موسمه الجديد بلقاء اهلى عطبره مساء اليوم باستاد الخرطوم فى  اول مباراة تنافسية يؤديها الفريق دفاعا لقبه فى الدورى الممتاز الذى حاز  عليه عن جدارة مستحقه .
من الناحية النظرية فان تفوق المريخ على ضيفه العطبراوى يبدو امرا محسوما  بمعايير الاعداد والتحضير والتجهيز البدنى والتكتيكى الذى يرجح كفة المريخ  فى مباراة اليوم وربما على جميع اندية الدورى الممتاز ,, حيث كان المريخ  اول الاندية التى دشنت فترة الاعداد وفى وقت مبكر جدا رغم اعتراض مدربه  الالمانى على ذلك بسبب التزامه بمعسكر الدوحه وبموعد مباراته التاريخية مع   العملاق الالمانى بايرن ميونيخ حامل اللقب العالمى والاوربي وذلك فى اطار  برنامج معسكره المميز بدولة قطر,, ولكن من واقع المنافسة والطموحات فى  الدورى الممتاز فان الكفة تبدو متساوية بين الفريقين وان الفوز بالنقاط  يحتاج الى المزيد من البذل والعطاء . 
مباراة اليوم رغم اهمية الفوز فيها لحصد النقاط فهى ايضا اخر مباراة  سيخوضها المريخ قبل ان يبدأ مشوار التنافس الافريقي بلقاء فريق كمبالا سيتى  فى ذهاب تمهيدى دورى الابطال الافريقي مما يعنى انها فرصة جيدة للمدرب  كروجر من اجل الاطمئنان على حالة الفريق ومدى جاهزية اللاعبين لتحقيق نتيجة  ايجابية تختصر على المريخ مشوار التأهل لدور ال 32 فى البطولة الافريقية ,  كذلك فان مباراة اليوم فرصة ايضا لفريق الاهلى الذى يستعد لاول ظهور له فى  سماء القارة الافريقية ممثلا للسودان فى بطولة الكونفدرالية بعدما حالت  بعض الظروف دون ان يحصل على الاعداد المطلوب الذى يؤهله للتمثيل الخارجي . 
انطلاقة مباريات الدورى الممتاز اليوم ياتى ضد رغبة الاندية التى طالبت  الاتحاد العام بضرورة  تاجيل بدء المنافسة حتى منتصف الشهر الحالي من اجل  المزيد من الاعداد الذى لم يتوفر لكل الاندية بسبب الازمات المالية التى  تعانى منها لعدم تسلمها مستحقاتها المتاخرة الا ان الاتحاد العام كعادته فى  التعامل مع الاندية تجاهل مطالب الاندية وتمسك بالموعد المحدد بحجة انه  ملزم بتوجيهات الفيفا التى تدعو جميع الاتحادات بتوقف انشطتها خلال فترة  مباريات كاس العالم فى البرازيل التى تنطلق فى يونيو القادم , فالمريخ كان  من بين الاندية التى طالبت بالتأجيل لاسباب تتعلق بموعد مباراته الاولي ضد  كمبالا سيتى فى البطولة الافريقية التى ستقام بعد اربعة ايام تقريبا خوفا  من ان تشكل مباراة اليوم ضغطا على اللاعبين الذين سيكون تركيزهم مشتتا بين  تحقيق الفوز اليوم وكذلك التفوق على الفريق اليوغندى بنتيجة كبيرة تخفف من  الضغوط عليهم فى مباراة الاياب بالعاصمة كمبالا . 
المريخ فى حالة بدنية وذهنية جيدة تجعله كما ذكرت مرشح لتحقيق نتيجة   ايجابية تطمئن جماهيره قبل الدخول فى معارك البطولة الافريقية لاسيما وان  اللعب فى الدور التمهيدى يعتبر سلاح ذو حدين اذا لم يتم الحسم فى مباراة  الذهاب خاصة وان الفريق الاوغندى يسعى بكل السبل لازاحة المريخ عن طريقه  وحجز مقعد له فى الدور الثانى من خلال التصريحات النارية التى اطلقها مدربه  عند وصولهم للخرطوم وهو يهدد ويتوعد بهزيمة المريخ على ملعبه ووسط جماهيره  ,, لهذا يصبح فوز المريخ ضرورى جدا ليس من اجل النقاط فحسب وانما لمنع اى  ضغوط على اللاعبين فى المواجهة الافريقية ضد كمبالا سيتى . 
تلفزة مباراة اليوم اضحت على كف عفريت بعد تصريحات الاخ متوكل احمد على  نائب الامين العام الذى اكد ان المريخ اصبح فى حل عن اى التزام مع الاتحاد  العام فى السماح لقناة النيلين بتلفزة مباراة اليوم بعدما اخل الاتحاد  بوعده فى تسليم جميع اندية الممتاز مستحقاتها فى اموال البث التلفزيونى  المتأخرة من الموسم الماضى حيث كان هناك اتفاق بتسليم هذه المتأخرات امس  الاثنين ,, مع الاسف فان عدم الايفاء بحقوق الاندية يعنى ان الازمات ستبدأ  مبكرا فى هذا الموسم مما يحرم قطاع كبير من جماهير المريخ فى الولايات  وخارج السودان من مشاهدة  فريقها وهو مايدعونا لمطالبة الاتحاد العام فى  الاسراع بايجاد حل سريع يسهم فى منح الاندية كامل حقوقها المالية من اجل  استقرار الموسم وعدم حرمان الجماهير من متابعة مباريات الدورى الممتاز .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموووووووووووا الثنائي المبدع زول هناك وابو البنات على الابداعات 

مجهود كبير ومقدر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

فيتو
سامر العمرابي
موسم ولا كل المواسم



ينطلق اليوم قطار الدورى الممتاز فى  نسخته التاسعة عشرة وسط ترقب كبير من القاعدة الرياضية التى تمنى النفس  كالعادة بموسم مختلف وتنافس مثير ولكن السؤال الذى يفرض نفسه هل سيكون  الأمر كذلك؟
الجديد فى هذا الموسم البداية المبكرة للمنافسة  والتى فاجأ بها إتحاد الكرة الاندية ناهيك عن ضغط الموسم بسبب كأس العالم  وهذا إلزام من الفيفا لكل الإتحادات الوطنية إضافة للمشاركات الأفريقية  لفرقنا الأربعة بجانب منتخبنا الوطنى الذى سيخوض تصفيات بطولة أفريقيا.
معظم الأندية بدأت فى توقيت متأخر جدا بعد منتصف شهر  يناير الماضى بما فيها نادى الأهلى عطبرة المشارك أفريقيا للمرة الأولى فى  تاريخه وبخلاف المريخ حامل اللقب والهلال وإلى حد ما الخرطوم الوطنى وأهلى  شندى ليس هناك فريق صاحب إعداد نموذجى أو مكتمل.
وبالتالى ستكون البداية فاترة للدورى وليست بالقوة  المنتظرة من الجمهور.. هذا من ناحية فنية..ولكن من ناحية تنافسية وحماسية  ربما تختلف الأمور خاصة فى مواجتى القمة فى أمدرمان ومدنى التى قد لاتخلو  من المفاجات.
سألت المدرب الطموح فاروق جبرة عن رأيه فى البداية  المبكرة للدورى فرد بغضب واضح القرار ليس سليما من الناحية الفنية ولاعلاقة  له بكرة القدم ولكان من الأولى أن يتم إخطار الاندية مبكرا أو أن تكون  فترة الإعداد أثناء فترة الإنتقالات الشتوية بحيث تخوض الأندية التسجيلات  والإعداد فى توقيت واحد كسبا للزمن.
فكرة جبرة تبدو جيدة ويجب على الإتحاد أن يأخذها بعين الإعتبار وأن تتم دراستها بعناية ضمن مقترحات تطوير الدورى الممتاز. 
لذلك نتوقع أن تكون الأسابيع الأولى عادية وألا تقدم  الاندية بمافيها القمة مستويات لافتة وهذا شئ طبيعى ولكن غير الطبيعى ان  يمتد التأثير حتى المرحلة الثانية من الدورى وحتى نهاية الموسم وذلك بتاثر  الأندية بضغط البرنامج والمشاركات الأفريقية وغيرها.
كل الظروف المحيطة بالموسم الحالى تشير إلى انه سيكون ليس مثل بقية المواسم خاصة الموسم الماضى الذى كان مميزا لحد بعيد..
المريخ والإكسبريس
يبدأ المريخ اليوم حملة الدفاع عن اللقب امام  الأكسبريس العطبراوى العنيد وعينه على مباراة كمبالا سيتى الأوغندى فى  البطولة الافريقية..وجماهير الصفوة لاتقبل التفريط محليا وقاريا.
الأحمر خاض معسكرا إعداجيا نموذجيا فى الدوحة وواجه  فرقا من العيار الثقيل على رأسها بايرن ميونخ وزينت الروسى وردبل والوحدات  الأردنى وهو إعداد متميز لم يتوفر له فى السنوات الأخيرة..ومايمنح المريخ  إشعار إضافة إستمرارية المدرب الألمانى مايكل كروجر فى القيادة الفنية  مايوفر حالة من الإستقرار التى ظل يفتقدها الفريق.
إنزعج الأنصار من شح التهديف فى مباريات الإعداد  ولكنه أمر عادى أن تركن للدفاع عندما تواجه مثل هذه الفرق وإشراك مهاجم  وحيد فى المقدمة الهجومية بقدر ما أثار إستهجان البعض إلا أنه لايقلل من  الكفاءة الهجومية للفرقة الحمراء إذا ماكان الثنائى راجى ورمضان عجب فى  حالتهما الطبيعية.
ثنائى الإجنحة يرفع الكفاءة الهجومية ويجعل المريخ  يلعب بثلاثة مهاجمين لحظة الإستحواذ إذا كانت الكرة بطرف صانع الألعاب  ويمكن أن يزيد العدد إذا كانت بحوزة لاعب الطرف.
والدليل على ذلك الثنائية التى سجلها الباشا فى مرمى  الملكية جوبا بسبب تحركاته الخطرة وتركيزه العالى وتمركزه السليم فى منطقة  الخصم.
نتمنى أن يكون شكل المريخ جيدا فى مباراة اليوم وأن  تكون المحصلة التهديفية مناسبة فى حال إرتفع الجناحان للمستوى وأصحى ياراجى  ورمضان.
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عـنـاويــــن الـصـحـــف الـعـالـمـيــــة والـعـربـــيــــة :

 • تشيلسي يكتب الهزيمة الأولي للسيتي بملعب الإتحاد..والعارضة والقائم يحرمان البلوز من الرباعية
 • لوبيز يمنح سامبدوريا الفوز خارج قواعده على جنوه في الكالتشيو
 • حكم مبارا ة بلباو والريال : كريستيانو لطم وجهه براحة يده أثناء خروجه من الملعب ! 
 • وكيل أعمال اللاعب : جورجينيو غير منزعج من خروجه من قائمة نابولي الاوروبية
 • مدرب المنتخب المكسيكي يستبعد مهاجم ريال سوسييداد كارلوس فيلا من المونديال بسبب عدم الالتزام
 • نائب رئيس برشلونة يؤيد زيادة فرق دوري ابطال اوروبا 
 • صحفي يتراجع عن اتهاماته ضد رئيس ريال مدريد، بعد أن اتهمه إنه يقف وراء بدء الجدل الذي ارتبط بصفقة تعاقد برشلونة مع نيمار
 • البرازيلي نيمار: أبي بريء واكتشفت صداقات كاذبة !
 • نادي فيورنتينا الايطالي يعلن عن عودة الألماني جوميز بعد 5 أشهر من الغياب
 • أرسنال تحاول إقناع الإيطالي ماريو بالوتيللي مهاجم ميلان للتعاقد معه خلال فترة الانتقالات الصيفية المقبلة
 • ناسيونال ماديرا يصعد للمربع الذهبي بالدوري البرتغالي إثر فوزه على فيتوريا جيمارايش بهدفين لواحد 
 • رئيس نادي سوانزي ينفي ما تردده الشائعات بشأن إقالة لاودروب
 • سيدو كيتا : افتقدت ضغوط المباريات في الصين ولهذا عدت إلى أوروبا
 • ميولنتسين : فولهام ربما يحتاج لسبعة انتصارات للبقاء في دوري الاضواء
 • عودة الدوري الأرجنتيني بدون جماهير الفرق الزائرة
 • فيالي : لم أشك في فوز يوفنتوس فهو أفضل من الانتر على جميع الأصعدة
 • تشافي نجم برشلونة : كرة القدم دائما ما تقدم فرصة للثأر
 • رئيس أتلتيكو مدريد : بذلنا جهدا كبيرا للتعاقد مع دييجو ريباس
 • جون تيري مدافع تشيلسي : أثبتنا أن سيتي فريق يمكن هزيمته !
 • الكانتارا نجم البايرن يحقق رقمين قياسيين في الدوري الألماني بعد نجح من لمس وتمرير 185 كرة في مباراة واحدة
 • وكيل أعمال اللاعب : كوالياريلا حزين وغاضب من خروجه من القائمة الاوروبية
 • تمساح الداخلية يلتهم الأهلي المصري .. ويكتب له الهزيمة الثانية بالدوري 
 • الدولي المغربي ياجور في طريقه للأهلي المصري 
 • نجم تشيلسي الجديد محمد صلاح : الجو بارد في لندن .. ومصر مليئة بالمواهب
 • النصر يهزم بني ياس ويعود لطريق الانتصارات في دوري الامارات 
 • وعكة صحية مفاجأة تبعد كيكي عن قيادة تدريبات العين الإماراتي
 • الجزائري سليماني أفضل لاعب مغاربي لعام 2013
 • اللجنة الأوليمبية المصرية تطالب بوقف إنتخابات الأندية وعودة مجالس الإدارة التي تم حلها
 • مولودية بجاية يشكو نادي أولمبيك باماكو المالي إلى الفيفا 
 • تهمي وزير الشباب والرياضة الجزائري : بإمكاننا احتضان كأس أمم أفريقيا في 2019
 • حضور جماهيري مكثف في تدريبات الهلال السعودي لدعم المدرب واللاعبين 
 • النصر الكويتي يتعادل مع النهضة العماني في بطولة الخليج للأندية 
 • شيكابالا لاعب سبورتنج لشبونة البرتغالي : سأكون سفيراً لمصر في أوربا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم


الزعيم يبدا حملة الدفاع عن اللقب بمواجهة الاكسبريس والاندية ترفض التلفزة
خطة هجومية كاسحة تهدد دفاعات الاهلي عطبرة  .. والصفوة تحتل مدرجات شيخ الاستادات
ممثل سفارة الجنوب : فصلتنا السياسة وتوحدنا الذكريات والوجدان والمريخ .. وريتشارد يتبرع بنقل الجماهير الى كمبالا
عبر الاكسبريس العطبراوي .. المريخ ينطلق للدفاع عن لقبه باستاد الخرطوم مساء
الوالي : مبادرة المريخ يفرضها واجبه الوطني
تشكيلة المريخ في لقاء اليوم
بفندق السلام روتانا .. المريخ ينظم احتفالاية انيقة ببعثتي الملكية واطلع برا
ريتشارد يتبرع بثلاثة بصات لنقل الجماهير
ربطت الامر بدفع المتاخرات .. اندية الممتاز ترفض تلفزة المباريات
على ارضية ملعب الخرطوم الدولي .. المريخ ينازل اكسبريس الشمال في بداية مشواره للدفاع عن لقب الممتاز
الاحمر يلعب بعيدا عن قلعته الحمراء والانصار يترغبون ظهورا مميزا للنجوم الجدد
الفرقة الحمراء تامل المحافظة على سجلها نظيفا امام ممثل عطبرة والجنرال يجهز كتيبة كمبالا الاوغندي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يستقل الاكسبريس في رحلة الدفاع عن اللقب
متوكل:  لن نسمح للنيلين ببث مباراة .. ادروب : دفعنا القسط الاخير لارض المريخ  الجديدة .. سفرة جنوب السودان : جماهيرنا ستجعل كمبالا غريبا على ارضه
المريخ والاهلي عطبرة تلفزيونيا
ادروب: دفعنا القسط الاخير لارض المريخ الجديدة
سفارة جنوب السودان: جماهيرنا ستجعل كمبالا غريبا علي أرضه
الفقة الحمراء تكمل استعدادها لحملة الدفاع عن اللقب .. تعسكر (برادس).. وتتوعد الاكسبريس
البرنس يعود لتشكيلة الجنرال.. والمشاغب في مواجهة متجددة امام الاحمر
الاحمر لا يعرف التعثر امام اكسبريس الشمال
الوالي : ما قمنا به هو واجبنا تجاه اهلنا بالجنوب والمبادرة تشبه المريخ
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى


قطار الممتاز ينطلق .. والعالمي يبدأ حملة الدفاع عن اللقب بالاكسبريس
جماهير المريخ تنتظر فرقة 2014 .. الاحمر يحتفي بالملكية واطلع بره
الهلال يغادر الي مدني اليوم استعدادا لمنازلة الرومان
اندية الممتاز ترفض بث المباريات .. الاحمر يختتم اعداده بحصة صباحية
الاحمر يختتم اعداده بحصة صباحية
انصار الاحمر في انتظار مريخ 2014
عثمان ادروب يتسلم خمسة شيكات من ضقل
المريخ يتسلم قطعة الارض ويشرع في استثمارها
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
خارطة الطريق 
ناصر بابكر
عام ورا عام.. تتغير الأرقام

* كان تصريح المدرب الإسكتلندي الكبير اليكس فيرغسون في العام 1986 عند تعيينه مدرباً لمانشيستر يونايتد الإنجليزي والذي قال فيه: (سأُعادل رقم ليفربول في عدد مرات الفوز بالدوري الإنجليزي وأتخطاه بعد ذلك) مثاراً للسخرية والتهكم من أنصار الريدز الذين أعتقدوا أن المدرب الذي لم يكن قد حصل على لقب السير وقتها قد وضع هدفاً مستحيلاً لأن الليفر كان حاصلاً على (18) بطولة دوري مقابل سبع فقط لليونايتد.
* ولم تتوقف سخرية أنصار ليفربول الذي رفعوا لافتات عقب فوز فيرغسون بأول لقب دوري له مع المانيو كتبوا فيه (ليفربول 18.. مانشيستر 8) للإشارة إلى الفارق الكبير بين الناديين.. دارت الأيام وإستمر السير وفرقته بالعمل لتحقيق الهدف الذي وضعوه نصب أعينهم دون أن يلتفتوا لتهكم أنصار الغريم ودون أن يهدروا وقتهم في الرد بـ(الكلام) وكرسوا كل جهدهم ليكون ردهم عملياً.. حتى جاءت نسخة 2008-2009 والتي شهدت وصول السير للجزء الأول من هدفه وهو معادلة رقم ليفربول ولم يلبث أن تخطاه بلقبين مرتفعاً بألقاب المانيو إلى عشرين لقباً بالدوري الإنجليزي مانحاً أنصار الشياطين فرصة الرد على عبارة ساخرة عمرها أكثر من عشرين عاماً عندما رفعوا لافتة في مسرح الأحلام مكتوب عليها (مانشيستر يونايتد 20.. ليفربول 18).
* يدشن المريخ مساء اليوم ظهوره في النسخة التاسعة عشر من بطولة الدوري الممتاز بإستضافة رابع النسخة الفائتة الأهلي عطبرة في مواجهة ينظر لها كثيرون بإعتبارها تجربة مهمة للفرقة الحمراء قبل مباراة كمبالا (وهي كذلك فعلاً) لكن وعلى المستوى الشخصي حريص للغاية على تعامل مختلف قطاعات الأحمر مع مباريات الممتاز بجدية ومنحها الإهتمام الذي تستحقه لمساعدة عناصر الفريق على التركيز الكامل في اللقاء دون التفكير أو شغل أذهانهم بمباراة أفريقية قادمة خاصة وأن المريخ لو قدر له المضي قدماً في مشواره القاري فإن الوضع لحالي سيتكرر، إذ سيكون الفريق مواجهاً بمباراة أفريقية بعد أيام قليلة من مباراة له في الممتاز.
* جنرال المريخ كروجر حدد أهدافه للموسم الجديد بـ(الإحتفاظ بالثنائية المحلية) و(التعامل بالقطعة أفريقياً) وهي أهداف وكما أشرت في أكثر من مقال سابق منطقية للحد البعيد لأن الأحمر ينافس محلياً أندية متشابهة في البيئة والعقلية والثقافة وبالتالي فإن وضع التفوق عليها كهدف يبقى خياراً جيداً ومثالياً، أما أفريقياً فمن الصعب وضع هدف معين أو مرحلة للوصول إليها والأفضل دائماً أن تتعامل بالقطعة بخوض مباراة ثم التفكير في التي تليها لأن كل الإحتمالات تكون واردة.
* المقارنة بين الزعيم وبقية أندية السودان معدومة نهائياً فيما يتعلق بالمشاركات الإقليمية والقارية بإعتبار أن المريخ ومنذ زمن بعيد ميز نفسه عن بقية أندية البلاد وغرد وحيداً خارج السرب وجمل تاريخه بلقبين في بطولة سيكافا إلى جانب لقب قاري بفوزه بكأس الكؤوس الأفريقية عام 1989.
* على الصعيد المحلي، يتفوق المريخ بشكل كبير في بطولة كأس السودان على بقية الأندية إلى جانب أنه أنهى بطولة الدوري المحلي (دوري الخرطوم) متقدماً على الهلال ببطولة واحدة (17-16) ليبقى الدوري الممتاز هو البطولة التي يستغلها أنصار الند التقليدي وإعلامييه للسخرية والتهكم من المريخ والتقليل من قدره مع الإشارة إلى أن الفرق بين الطرفين حالياً هو أربع بطولات (الهلال 11.. المريخ 7).
* وتسليط الضوء بشكل أكبر على الممتاز يوضح أن الفارق الذي كان يميل بشكل كبير لمصلحة الأزرق بدأ يتراجع ويقل تدريجياً عبر تقدم الأحمر عاماً تلو الآخر والدليل على ذلك أننا لو عدنا إلى آخر عشر بطولات نجد أن الهلال فاز بسبع منها مقابل ثلاث للمريخ، ولو رجعنا ست سنوات للخلف نجد أن النتيجة مناصفة بثلاثة ألقاب لكل طرف، وحال عدنا ثلاثة أعوام فقط للوراء نجد أن الأفضلية للمريخ الذي ظفر بلقبي 2011 و2013 مقابل لقب وحيد للهلال في 2012 وهو ما يعكس مضي الزعيم قدما في طريق كسر وإنهاء تفوق نده التقليدي في بطولة الممتاز.
* اللافت أن إثنين من الألقاب الثلاثة التي حققها المريخ في الأعوام الستة الأخيرة كانتا تحت إشراف الألماني كروجر والذي حقق معه الأحمر خمسة ألقاب محلية على مستوى الدوري والكأس من أصل ستة ممكنة وهو ما يؤكد أن الجنرال يمكن أن يصنع تاريخاً مذهلاً مع الزعيم إذا حصل على عقد طويل الأمد للإستمرار مدرباً للنادي بعد أن أثبت قدرته الفذة على صيد الألقاب.
* أتمنى أن يدخل المريخ جولة اليوم (جمهور ولاعبين) وفي ذهنهم لافتة الممتاز (المريخ7.. الهلال 11) وواضعين نصب أعينهم تغيير تلك الأرقام لكتابة لافتة جديدة في مقبل الأعوام يطغى عليها اللون الأحمر وهو هدف يتحقق بالعمل الجاد وأداء كل فرد لدوره بالصورة المثلى ويتطلب تشجيعاً داوياً ومساندة قوية من قبل الأنصار وتركيزاً وجدية من اللاعبين مع رغبة حقيقية في تغيير تلك الوضعية.
* (الشكل الحقيقي للمريخ سيظهر بعد الجولة الرابعة، الخامسة والسادسة) مقولة إتفق عليها كل المدربين الأجانب مع إختلاف الجولة المعنية لظهور الفريق في أفضل حالاته والكل يعرف ويدرك أن (الدوري نقاط) وفي الكثير من النسخ الماضية كان الأحمر يقدم مستويات أفضل ويفوز نده باللقب لأنه يكسب العديد من المباريات بأداء سيئ وهو أمر يجب أن يعيه الأنصار ويضعوه في ذهنهم ويركزوا بالكامل على تأدية واجبهم بتشجيع الفريق ليحقق الفوز وهو الأهم اليوم وفي بقية الجولات الخمسة وعشرون القادمة التي يخوضها المريخ بالدوري لأن النقاط هي التي تحدد وجهة اللقب وليس الأداء.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*ﺣﺎﺋﻂ ﺻﺪ

 ﺑﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻧﺒﺪﺃ

 * ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ )ﺑﻄﻞ ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ ( ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺣﻤﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﻟﻘﺒﻪ ﻓﻲ
 ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﺺ ﺷﺮﻳﻂ ﺍﻹﻓﺘﺘﺎﺡ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ
 ﺍﻹﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺒﺮﺍﻭﻱ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺴﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺭﺿﻴﺔ
 ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 *ﻭﻫﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺻﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﺍﻧﻲ ﺃﻫﻤﻴﺘﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ) ﻟﺤﺎﻣﻞ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ ( ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﺪ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻬﺎ ﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﺍﻹﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ
 ﺳﻴﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻱ
 * ﻭﺧﻄﻮﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻮﻧﻬﺎ ﺃﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﻨﺎﻓﺴﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ . ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺻﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﺎﻋﺎﻧﻰ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻷﻣﺮ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻣﻀﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪ . ﺑﺎﻹﺿﺎﻓﺔ ) ﻟﻺﺑﺘﻌﺎﺩ
 ﺍﻟﻘﺴﺮﻱ ﻟﻠﻌﺎﻟﻤﻲ (ﻋﻦ ﻣﻠﻌﺒﻪ
 *ﻭﺑﺤﺴﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻄﻴﺎﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺘﻮﻓﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺳﻴﺠﺪ
 ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﺎﻳﻜﻞ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺻﻌﻮﺑﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺧﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺗﺸﻜﻴﻠﺘﻪ
 ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻭﻗﺎﺩﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻋﻴﺪ
 * ﻓﻤﻌﻈﻢ ﺍﻷﺳﻤﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﺸﻒ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺗﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻟﻈﻬﻮﺭ ﻓﻲ
 ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻭﺍﻗﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻤﺘﻠﻜﻬﺎ
 ﻭﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗُﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .ﺑﺎﻻﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﻟﻮﺟﻮﺩ ﺟﻬﺎﺯ ﻓﻨﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻋﻠﻰ
 ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻧﺤﻮ ﻣﻨﺼﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ
 *ﻓﻘﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﻬﻴﺌﺔ ﺍﻷﺟﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺳﺒﺔ ﺣﺘﻰ
 ﻳُﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺎ ﻳﻤﺘﻠﻜﻮﻧﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺇﻣﻜﺎﻧﻴﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺗﺴﺨﻴﺮﻫﺎ ﻟﻤﺼﻠﺤﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .
 * ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻧﺠﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻹﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻄﺒﺮﻭﺍﻱ ﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻔﺮﺽ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻞ ﻳُﻘﺪﻣﻬﺎ ﻭﻭﺿﻌﺘﻪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺜﻴﻞ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺭﺟﻲ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻧﻔﺪﺭﺍﻟﻴﺔ .
 * ﻭﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻹﺧﻮﺍﻥ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻛﻮﻛﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺇﺣﺮﺍﺝ ) ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻰ ( ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻗﻮﺓ
 ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺎﺭ .
 * ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻜﻞ
 ﺟﺪﻳﺔ ﻭﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻬﺘﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺗﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺘﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﺎ ﺃﺻﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ
 ﻣﻘﺘﻞ.
 *ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺑﺮﻭﻓﺔ
 ﺣﻘﻴﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻤﻌﺮﻛﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻏﻨﺪﻯ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﻒ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ
 ﻭﻣﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﻜﻞ ﻗﻮﺓ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺍً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺒﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻹﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ .
 *ﻭﺍﻷﻫﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺠﺎﻝ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﻭﺇﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﺎﺕ
 ﻛﻤﺎ ﺫﻛﺮﺕ ﺩﺍﺋﻤﺎً ﻣﺎ ﺗﺄﺗﻰ ﺑﺎﻟﻐﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﻮﺑﺔ . ﻭﻳُﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺄﺗﻰ ﺍﻷﻫﺪﺍﻑ
 ﻓﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﻣﺘﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺗﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﺠﻴﻊ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ .
 * ﻭﺍﺧﺘﻔﺎﺀ ﻇﺎﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﺥ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺏ ﻭﺑﺸﺪﺓ ﻭﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ
 ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺇﻥ ﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻮﻥ ﺑﺸﺮ ﻭﻳﺘﺎﺛﺮﻭﻥ ﺑﻜﻞ )ﻣﺎﻳﻄﺮﻕ
 ﺁﺫﺍﻧﻬﻢ ( ﻣﻦ ﺇﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻭﺗﺠﺮﻳﺢ .
 * ﻭﻫﺆﻻﺀ ﺍﻟﻨﺠﻮﻡ ﻫﻢ ﺳﻼﺣﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻧُﺤﺎﺭﺏ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻋﺎﻗﻞ
 ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺪﻣﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻴﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﻟﻺﻧﺘﺼﺎﺭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺎﺭﻙ .
 *ﻛﻤﺎ ﺇﻧﻨﺎ ﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﺎً ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺎً ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺨﺘﻔﻰ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻈﻮﺍﻫﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺃﺿﺮﺕ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً
 ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ .
 * ﻣﻦ ﻳُﺮﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺎﺕ ﻟﻠﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺍﻹﺳﺎﺀﺓ ﻟﻠﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ) ﻓﺪﺍﺭﻩ ﺃﻭﻟﻰ
 ﺑﻪ (. ﻧُﺮﻳﺪ ﻣﺸﺠﻌﻴﻦ ﻭﻣﺆﺍﺯﺭﻳﻦ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻻ ﻳُﻔﺮﻗﻮﻥ ﺑﻴﻦ ) ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻣﻪ
 ﻭﻏﺎﻧﺪﻯ ﺃﻭ ﺳﻴﺪﺍ ﻭﺷﻴﻤﻴﻠﻴﺲ ( ﻓﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﺗﺪﻯ ﺃﺷﺮﻑ ﺍﻷﻟﻮﺍﻥ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﻧﺪﺓ .
 * ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﺃﻣﺎﻧﺔ ﺃﺿﻌﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﻨﻖ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﻴﺔ ﺑﺈﺑﻌﺎﺩ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻦ
 ﻳﺴﻲﺀ ﻟﻠﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻷﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺮﺗﺪ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 ﻻﻳﺴﺘﺤﻖ ﺍﻹﺳﺎﺀﺓ ﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﻄﺎﺅﻩ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ .
 ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺘﺮ
 *ﺧﺮﺝ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻳﺔ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ
 ﻣﺪﺍﻓﻌﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺣُﻜﺎﻣﻪ ﻋﺒﺮ ﺻﻔﺤﺎﺕ ) ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ( ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺤﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻤﻴﺰ
 ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺃﺟﺮﺍﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﺒﻴﺐ ﺷﻤﺲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻷﻣﻴﻦ .
 * ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺄﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺑﺄﻱ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﻞ ﻭﺍﺻﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﺣُﻜﺎﻣﻪ
 ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ )ﻣﻤﺠﻮﺟﻪ (ﺍﻋﺘﺪﻧﺎ ﺳﻤﺎﻋﻬﺎ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ.
 * ﻭﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﺤُﻜﺎﻡ ﻭﺳﻠﺒﻴﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻻﺗﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺪﻻﺋﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺟﻞ ﺇﺛﺒﺎﺗﻬﺎ
 ﻳﺎﻋﺰﻳﺰﻱ ﺻﻼﺡ ﻓﺎﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﺮ ﺍﻷﻛﺒﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ
 ﻳﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺃﺻﺤﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺮﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺩ .
 *ﻭﺍﻟﻈﻠﻢ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﻘﻊ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﺈﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺀ ) ﺍﻹﺑﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻟﻞ ( ﺃﻛﺒﺮ
 ﺩﻟﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﺪﻕ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻰ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻻﻳﻜﺬﺏ ﻭﻻﻳﺘﺠﻤﻞ.
 *ﻭﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺼﺪ ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣُﻜﺎﻣﻪ
 ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺓ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻣﺮﺩﻭﺩ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ. ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻩ ﻻ
 ﻳُﺮﻳﺪﻭﻥ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﺪﻝ ﻭﻻ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻏﻴﺮﻩ.
 *ﻛﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻛﺜﺮ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﻪ ﺗﻀﺮﺭﺍً ﻣﻦ ﺃﺧﻄﺎﺀ ﺣُﻜﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺫﺟﺔ
 ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻣﺎﻛﻠﻔﺖ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺩﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ .
 * ﻧﺼﻴﺤﺘﻲ ﻟﻠﺴﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻳﻨﻈﺮ ﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﺣُﻜﺎﻣﻪ ﻭﻳﻌﻤﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺗﺄﻫﻴﻠﻬﻢ ﺑﺪﻻً
 ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﺠﻴﺞ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳُﺤﺪﺛﻪ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻳُﺤﺎﻭﻝ ﺃﻥ ﻳُﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻋﻦ ﺣُﻜﺎﻣﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺤﺎﺯﻳﻴﻦ.
 * ﻟﻢ ﺃﺳﺘﻐﺮﺏ ﺻﺮﺍﺣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺇﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﺎ
 ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ )ﺍﻟﻮﺻﻴﻒ ( ﻭﻣﻤﺜﻞ ﺩﻭﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺍﻧﺸﻐﺎﻝ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ
 ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﺑﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺗﺮﻭﻳﺠﻪ ﻟﻸﺣﺎﺩﻳﺚ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺫﺑﺔ .
 * ﻭﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﺃﺳﻮﺃ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺰﺭﻗﺎﺀ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻌﻈﻢ ﺍﻹﻋﻼﻡ
 ﺍﻷﺯﺭﻕ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻭﺗﻔﺮﻍ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﻣﻞ ﻟﻠﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺃﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ .

 ﺁﺧﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﻼﻡ
 ﺃﻃﻠﻊ ﺑﺮﻩ
                        	*

----------


## ابو البنات

*

ﻛــﻼﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺒﻚ




×× ﺑـِﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻧﺒﺪﺃ ...
 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
 × ﺃٌﻣﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﺗﻌﺎﻭﺩ ﻋﺠﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺍﻥ،ﺧﻼﻝ ﻧﺴﺨﺘِﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻣﻨﺔ ﻋﺸﺮ،ﺇﺫ ﻳﺸﻬﺪ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﺘﻴﻖ،ﺇﻓﺘﺘﺎﺣﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺑﻴﻦ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺎﻣﻞ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ،ﻭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﺎﻥ ﺍﻷﺳﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭﻱ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺴﺨﺘِﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ .
 × ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺻﻌﺒﺔ ﻳﻨﺘﻈﺮﻫﺎ ﺃﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ،ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﺑﻄﻤﻮﺣﻪ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺄﻫﻞ ﻟﻠﺪﻭﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ
 ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ،ﻭﺍﻷﻡﺭ ﻳﻨﻄﺒﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ،ﻟﺬﺍ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺎﺀ ﺣﺎﻣﻴﺎً
 ﻭﻋﺎﻣﺮﺍً ﺑﺎﻟﻺﺛﺎﺭﺓ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ ﺑﺤﺜﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺙ،ﻭﺑﺎﻟﺘﺎﻟﻲ ﺇﻛﺘﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻘﻮﺩﻫﻢ ﻟﻠﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ .
 × ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﻟﻬﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﻃﺎﺣﻨﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ
 ﺑﺎﻟﻘﻮﺓ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺇﻛﺘﺴﺎﺑﻬﺎ ﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﻣﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ،ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﺫﻟﻚ
 ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﻐﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻫﻴﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ،ﻓﻜﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻳﺮﻳﺪ ﺃﻥ
 ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﻧﻔﺴﻪ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﻟﻠﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻣﻌﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺃﻭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ
 ﺗﻮﻓﻴﺮ ﻋﺮﺽ ﻣﺎﻟﻲ ﺃﻓﻀﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺗﺤﻮﻟﻪ ﺇﻟﻲ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺘﺪﺭﺓ ﻣﺎﺩﻳﺎً .
 × ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻀﻴﻒ،ﻧﺠﺪﻩ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺑﺤﺴﺎﺑﺎﺕ ﺗﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻋﻦ
 ﻓﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﻘﺮﺓ ﻓﻨﻴﺎً،ﺇﺫ ﻳﻔﻘﺪ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ ﺗﻴﺔ،ﻟﻜﻦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻳﺘﻤﻴﺰ ﺑﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻏﺐ
 ﺣﺪﺍﺛﻪ،ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺮﻭﻑ ﻋﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺎﻣﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ ﻭﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻹﻛﺘﺮﺍﺙ ﻟﻘﻮﺓ
 ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻣﻬﺎ .
 ×ﻃﻤﻮﺣﺎﺕ ﺣﺪﺍﺛﺔ ﺗﺘﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺤﺼﻮﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺃﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﻛﺰ ﺍﻷﺭﺑﻌﺔ
 ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺪﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻭﻟﻴﺖ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ،ﺑﺤﺜﻪ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻠﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﻴﺮ ﺑﺮﻫﺎﻥ
 ﺑﻘﻴﺎﺩﺓ ﺭﺷﻴﺪﺓ ﻟﻺﻛﺴﺒﺮﻳﺲ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﻮﺳﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ )ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ( ،ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﺤﺴﻦ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻘﻌﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺑﻮﺭﺻﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻴﻴﻦ،ﻓﻲ
 ﻇﻞ ﻣﺎﻧﻔﺴﺘﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺪﺋﻤﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﺳﺔ ﺑﺤﺜﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺃﺭﺍﺿﻲ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ .
 ×ﻣﻦ ﺟﻬﺔ ﺃﺧﺮﻯ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﻟﻠﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ،ﺑﻤﻔﻬﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ،ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻗﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ) ﺇﺿﻄﺮﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﻭﻓﺮﺕ ﻟﻪ
 ﻟﻠﻘﺐ ( ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ،ﻭﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﻳﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﻏﺐ،ﻣﻦ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺍﻹﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻮﻓﺮ ﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ،ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ
 ﺍﻹﺳﺘﻘﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺒﻲ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ،ﻭﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺘﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻼﺕ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻴﺔ.
 ×ﺃﺗﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺳﺎﺧﻨﺔ ﻓﺎﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﻧﺠﺎﻋﺘﻪ
 ﺍﻟﻬﺠﻮﻣﻴﺔ،ﻭﻣﻦ ﺛﻢ ﺇﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﺒﺮﻭﻓﻪ ﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ،ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ
 ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻟﻠﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻪ ﻧﺼﺐ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺮﻙ ﻟﺮﻓﺎﻕ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ
 ﻛﻮﻛﻮ،ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻟﻦ ﻳﺘﺴﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺑﺤﺚ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺒﺮﻭﻓﺔ ﻟﻠﺠﻮﻟﺔ
 ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻨﺘﻈﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻷﻳﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ .
 × ﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﻋﻄﺒﺮﺓ ﺳﻴﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﻋﻘﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺑﺮ،ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻨﻔﺬ،ﺑﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻗﻠﻖ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ،ﺑﻌﺪ
 ﺃﻥ ﻓﻀﻞ ﺍﻷﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﻟﺨﻮﺽ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ،ﻭﻳﺘﻮﻗﻊ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺆﺛﺮ
 ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻛﻮﻙ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﺃﻭ ﺑﺄﺧﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﻗﻴﺎﺩﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺷﻴﺪﺓ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﻣﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ،ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻳﻔﺘﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻤﻪ ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺹ
 ﻛﻠﺘﺸﻲ ﺃﻭﺳﻮﻧﻮ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺮﻕ ﺍﺳﻴﺎ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺭﺣﻠﺘﻪ
 ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪﺓ،ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺎﺑﻞ ﻳﺪﺧﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺟﺪﺭﺍﺗﻪ ﻟﺨﻼﻓﺔ
 ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺹ،ﺑﺤﺜﺎً ﻋﻦ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﺭﻗﺎﻡ ﻗﻴﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ .
 ×ﻭﺑﻨﻈﺮ ﺳﺮﻳﻌﺔ ﺗﺠﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ،ﺳﻨﺠﺪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ
 ﻳﺒﺤﺚ ﻋﻦ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻋﻦ ﻛﺜﺐ ﻻﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻏﻴﺎﺑﻪ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻟﻺﻋﺪﺍﺩ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ
 ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ،ﻭﺫﻟﻚ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﺳﻴﺄﺗﻲ ﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
 ﺍﻟﻌﺘﻴﻖ ﻭﻫﻮ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻨﺸﻮﺓ ﻹﻧﻄﻼﻕ ﺭﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻠﻘﺐ،ﻣﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ
 ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪﺍً ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻜﺘﻔﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻀﻮﺭ ﻛﻤﺘﻔﺮﺝ ﻣﺤﺎﻳﺪ .
 × ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻠﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﺳﻨﺠﺪ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﺮﻭﺟﺮ ﺳﻴﺘﺒﻊ ﻣﺒﺪﺃ
 ﺍﻹﺣﺘﻔﺎﻅ ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﻷﻃﻮﻟﺔ ﻓﺘﺮﺓ ﻣﻤﻜﻨﺔ،ﻣﻊ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍً )ﻭﺫﻟﻚ
 ﺍﻟﻌﻨﺼﺮ ﺳﻴﺼﻨﻌﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺟﺲ ﻣﻦ ﺟﻮﻟﺔ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ( ،ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺘﺸﻜﻴﻠﺔ
 ﺍﻷﺳﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺘﻴﺢ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻨﺮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﻟﻠﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻷﻛﺜﺮ ﺧﺒﺮﺓ
 ﻭﺗﻤﺮﺱ ﻣﻊ ﺩﻣﺠﻬﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻨﺎﺻﺮ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ﺟﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ،ﻣﺎ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺑﺄﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺑﻔﺮﺽ ﺳﻄﻮﺗﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﻣﺒﻜﺮﺍً ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺓ .
 ××ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺋﻢ
 × ﺃﺧﻴﺮﺍً ﺳﺘﻌﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺤﻴﺎﺓ ﻟﻠﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ ﺑﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﺮﻛﺾ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﻠﺪ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻭﺭ،ﻻ ﺳﻴﻤﺎ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺸﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﻮﺩ ﺍﻟﺒﻼﺩ ﻟﻤﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺍﻷﺳﺒﺎﺏ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺴﺒﺒﺎﺕ،ﺇﺫ ﻻ ﻣﺘﻨﻔﺲ ﻟﻠﺸﺒﺎﺏ ﺳﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﻭﻳﺔ
 ﻟﺮﺅﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ .
 × ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺳﺘﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺓ،ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ ﺗﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ
 ﺑﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﻔﺎﻫﻴﻢ ﻭﺑﺤﻜﻢ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺘﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻘﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﻏﺮﺍﺭ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻤﺴﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ،ﺧﻼﻝ
 ﺍﻟﻨﺼﻒ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﺮﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ
 × ﻭﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻫﻨﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻟﻢ ﺗﻔﺼﻠﻪ ﻋﻦ ﻭﺻﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﻨﺴﺨﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ) ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ (ﺳﻮﺍ ﺑﻀﻊ ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﻛﺎﺩﺕ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻮﻓﺮ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻮﻻ
 ﺗﻌﺜﺮﻩ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﻮﺍﺗﻴﻢ .
 × ﺑﺎﻷﻣﺲ ﺧﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﺴﻴﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺻﻼﺡ ) ﺧﻼﻝ ﺣﻮﺭﺍﻩ ﻣﻊ
 ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ( ﺑﺜﻮﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺘﺎﺩ ﻣﺘﺤﻴﺰﺍً ﻟﺤﻜﺎﻣﻪ،ﻛﺘﺤﻴﺰ ﺍﻷﻡ ﻟﺼﻐﺎﺭﻫﺎ ﺣﺎﻝ
 ﺗﺸﺎﺟﺮﻭﺍ ﻣﻊ ﺭﻓﻘﺎﺋﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻮ.
 × ﻟﻦ ﻧﺮﺩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻜﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰﻳﺔ ﻫﺬﻩ
 ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻩ،ﻭﺳﻨﺪﻋﻮﺍ ﻟﻪ ﻭﻟﺤﻜﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ،ﻓﺎﺗﺤﻴﻦ
 ﺑﺬﻟﻚ ﺻﻔﺤﺔ ﻧﺎﺻﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻴﺎﺽ ) ﻧﺮﺟﻮﺍ ﺃﻥ ﻻ ﺗﺴﻮّﺩ ﺃﻣﺴﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ( ،ﻭﺳﻨﺤﺘﻔﻆ
 ﺑﺤﺮﻭﻓﻪ ) ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻌﺔ ( ﻟﺤﻴﻦ ﺇﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﺃﺧﺮ .
 × ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺗﻤﻴﺰﻭﺍ ﺑﺮﻭﺡ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﺎﻋﺔ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ،ﻭﺗﻠﻚ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺳﺎﻟﺔ ﻧﻬﺪﻳﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﺠﻤﻬﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﻛﺬﻟﻚ .
 ×ﻧﻮﺩ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺨﺮﺝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﺑﺜﺒﺎﺕ ﻓﻨﻲ ﻭﺧﻄﻄﻲ
 ﻟﻴﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﻣﻨﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ،ﺑﻐﺾ ﺍﻟﻨﻈﺮ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺘﻮﻳﺞ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻣﻪ.
 × ﻭﺳﻨﻌﻴﺪﻫﺎ ﻣﺮﺍﺭﺍً ﻭﺗﻜﺮﺍﺭﺍً ﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺠﻴﺎً ﻭﻟﻦ ﻳﺘﺴﻬﻞ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ
 ﺑﻔﻘﻪ )ﻗﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ( ،ﺃﻭ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻄﺎﻟﺒﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺘﻀﺒﺔ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﻛﺰ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ
 ﻓﻘﻂ ﻻ ﻏﻴﺮ .
 × ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺪﺭﺑﻪ ﺍﻷﻟﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﺑﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻋﺎﻣﺮ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻄﻮﺭ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻔﻮﻕ
 ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺼﻮﻡ .
 × ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﻨﻴﺎﺕ ﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﻣﻮﻓﻘﺔ ﺇﺩﺍﺭﻳﺎً،ﺗﻜﺴﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﻤﺮﺱ
 ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺆﺳﺴﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺠﺪﺍﺕ .
 × ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻟﻺﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﺑﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻣﺤﻠﻴﺔ ﺧﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻷﺯﻣﺎﺕ،ﻋﻠﻲ
 ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺠﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﺩﺓ .
 × ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺒﺔ ﻧﺴﻮﻗﻬﺎ ﻟﺮﺍﺑﻄﺔ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺤﻜﺎﻡ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﺮﻛﺔ
 ﺍﻟﺮﺍﻋﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻠﻔﺰﻳﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻘﻮﻣﻲ،ﺑﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻣﺤﻠﻲ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ .
 ×× ﺷﺒﻚ ﺧﺎﺭﺟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ ﺃﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﻳﻨﻤﺎ ﺣﻞ ﻭﺍﺭﺗﺤﻞ








*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووورين يــــــــــــ صفوه على المجهود الرائع 
*

----------

